# NG's Cheery Shape-up



## Jenny (Aug 27, 2002)

Though the other journal was getting old.. again..  I'm not having any Roman Challange anymore.. So this will be my new hang out..

Cheerleading season starts in about a month and I want to trim down a little before putting on that mini-skirt and "show whole your belly" top..  One month is not very long.. but I don't exactly have to have my veins showing, just a little trim down..  The first hockey game is on the 24th of september.. 

I don't have a lot of time on my hands to make this the ultimate first post in this new journal, so I'll come back later to fill in all the blanks... 

Take care,
NG


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 27, 2002)

Good luck NG! And you know that now you've mentioned the whole cheerleading thing....the boys are going to start asking for pics! 

Does the hocky team have a website?

Bye for now!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey Miss L! 
Thanx for a nice first reply in my journal!  But don't start ecouraging the boys.. There will be NO pics!! 
Yes, the hockey team have a webpage http://www.mifredhawks.com/ ..


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2002)

Welcome back!!

Cheerleading, hockey ... is there anything you don't do?   It sounds very interesting indeed.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey hon! Love the new journal! I think you will look great for your cheerleading outfit!!  
good luck sweetie!!!


----------



## kuso (Aug 27, 2002)

Not even just one tiny little pic????

Nice to c you back around


----------



## Eggs (Aug 27, 2002)

Hmm, new journal!  Looking forward to hearing how everything is going.

No pics huh?  But how are Kuso and I going to give you our expert advice on how your diet/workout is going?  

I swear we've gone over this before, about 5 months ago.  Its absolutely for your own benifit.  You understand where we are coming from dont you?  

Okay, I'm making myself sick now.  Glad to see you've got a new journal up and you're sounding really good!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanx guys for the replys.. 
Looks like there might not be a Cheerleading season this year though... Our sponsors don't want to renew our contract, they think we are too expensive..  It would be pretty sad.. We have had a lot of fun there over the years.. The squad is very tight and we have an awesome time together.. Oh well, we'll see..

Just came back from a job interview! at THE most exclusive gym  around here.. With Spa and everything.. Would work in the reception.. Could be a lot of fun! The interview went really well and I impressed them with my past gym reception skills.. 
I think I'll here from them soon, but I don't want to get my hopes up too high.. 

NT, thanks babe.. Well, I like to vary my interests.. But I don't actually PLAY hockey..  But I really enjoy watching! 

P, thank you.. I have been trying to catch up with your new journal.. but it is really long already..  Will make an appearance there soon! 

Kuso, no.. not even just a tiny pic.. Well, if you're nice you might get one for good behaviour.. 

Eggs, expert advise huh? Well, first you have to prove your skills as experts by sending me one underwear pic of yourself each.. Then I might think about it..


----------



## Stacey (Aug 28, 2002)

Hey Girl! I know my journal is long already. I was hoping it would just stay with my meals/ and workouts, occasional chats.. But its seems to be a real chatty place!  Which is fine w/ me since I love to Talk! ha!

I hope they sponsor your cheerleading squad. Thats just not fair! 
Good luck with getting the job! Sounds like an awesome gym to work for!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 29, 2002)

Yeah P, I know.. You're one babbly mouth!  Love it!

Just hanging around the house today.. Have had 2 more calls and am set up for two more job interviews.. Seem pretty interesting.. We'll see how it goes..
Can't seem to get my diet down real good these days.. It's very frustrating.. I usually don't have any problems with it.. But lately I've been snacking on bread and cookies at least once a day.. it sucks.. Guess I don't have much else to do.. Will get much easier next week when I start working temporarly at my dad's firm..
I so suck.. 
Workouts have been very good all week though.. Lots of cardio..


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2002)

Yep I am babbly.. something I need to work on! 

Snacking on bread and cookies huh... (psst.. Me tooo...we have had animal crackers in our office since Monday..and each day I have grabbed one, then an hour later, another one, and soooo on! Kinda sad!) Oh well! 
Are you working out? I just make myself run more, lol! 
Have a good day Jen!


----------



## kuso (Aug 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> Kuso, no.. not even just a tiny pic.. Well, if you're nice you might get one for good behaviour..






> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> I so suck..



 Well....I`ve been behaving myself, but it doesn`t sound like you have


----------



## Leslie (Aug 29, 2002)

Don't worry about the diet yet girl! You have had a lot going on. Once you get into a routine again the diet will work itself out

The fitness job sounds cool, what are the other two interviews for? Will you still be going to school somewhere local?

KUSO- I think you may have lost your shot at a pic!


----------



## kuso (Aug 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> KUSO- I think you may have lost your shot at a pic!



LOL....actually, I know she loves it when I`m pornal......Eggs and I figured that out back at MM.com, just after she threatened to put me on her ignore list    YES I remember


----------



## Jenny (Aug 29, 2002)

P, I'm glad I'm not alone on this one..  We'll improve soon..

Kuso.. I guess I should watch what I say here around here.. Freedom of speech? Nope, KPA (Kusos Pornalising Agency) will come and get you dead or alive.. 
And about MM, all I remember is a dog with his tail between his legs deleting some inapropriate posts...  

Leslie.. Yeah, I know, once I get some more structure to my days it will all be better.. The other two jobs are in sales.. Telemarketing and things like that.. One sounds interesting.. Actually have had 6 persons contacting me already since started looking for a job.. 
Actually I won't go to school this year.. I'm taking a year between.. It's very common around here and I feel like I should be really motivated to start the "real" studying.. After 12 years of school I'm not.. 

Will go to bed soon.. Won't even try posting my diet.. Don't even think I remember it all.. Wasn't too bad actually.. Have actually not eaten all my meals.. If cookies doesn't count as a meal.. 
Come on Jen, straighten up!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2002)

girl girl! I know, one day we will be Perfect! LoL!
Your not alone though sista! You will be fine once you start working again! On the weekends when I have lots of time on my hands.. or am I running errands.. my diet always gets messed up.. not bad.. but not great! 

psst.. cookies don't count as a meal, unless you put Nat PB on them!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 30, 2002)

P, honey, you're too funny!! If I put pb on my cookies they'll count as a meal!  I'll do that sometime.. Not today though, today I'm officially cookie-free! 

Just came back from another interview.. This one went great too, I'll be surprised if they don't want me..  *feeling cocky*
The office was all new and I really liked the athmosphere there.. Only young people working, everyone in great spirit.. 

Am waiting for my chicken to be ready right now.. Have gone too many hours since b-fast.. Will have to stay up late to get all my meals in.. lol..


----------



## Stacey (Aug 30, 2002)

Hey girl!!  Glad to hear your cookie free today! 
That office you interviewed at sounds cool.. I hope you get it! 
Have a great day~ And a great weekend!!


----------



## kuso (Aug 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> 
> And about MM, all I remember is a dog with his tail between his legs deleting some inapropriate posts...



I think the problem was that my "tail" wasn`t between my own legs   

So where is HSBR anyway??


----------



## kuso (Aug 30, 2002)

Morning P


----------



## Stacey (Aug 30, 2002)

Morning Kuso!! How are you?


----------



## kuso (Aug 30, 2002)

Can`t complain  How bout you?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 30, 2002)

Thats great! I can't complain either!~~ ITS FRIDAY!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 31, 2002)

Ok.. about time I write some meals.. Today's..

Meal 1:
0.4 cup oatmeal
6whites, 1yolk
1tbsp sunflowerseeds
Sweetner, cinnamon
10 almonds

Meal 2:
5-6 oz lean pork
cucumber
yellow pepper
1tbsp olive oil, seasoning

Meal 3:
6 oz white fish
1-2 tbsp olive oil
balsamic vinegar
sallad (lettuce, cucumber, pepper..)
10 almonds

Meal 4:
5 oz tuna
sallad

Meal 5:
proteinshake


----------



## Jenny (Aug 31, 2002)

I would much rather eat cookies all day.. I really don't feel like being healthy, but it's about time I straighten things up..


----------



## lina (Aug 31, 2002)

Hey cutie! How goes it? Are you still doing the Muscle and Fitness Hers exercises and nutrition? How goes it? Thought I saw you online and wanted to say 'hi' .... I remember leaving home at 17 and it was very very hard... looking back I should not have done that cause I don't think it did me any good.. you do whatever feels right and I'm glad you are happy again ... later sweets!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 2, 2002)

Hey babe!  How are YOU?? How were the vacations?
Uhm, I skipped the M&F routine.. It was too stressful to keep it in Rome.. And since then I've just done the usual stuff.. I'm not on a mission to lose a lot of weight right now.. Just maintaining a healthy eating/ good workouts.. 

Diet today:

Meal 1:
6 egg whites
0.4 cup oatmeal
sunflower seeds
sugarfree jam

Meal2:
1 med apple
(forgot my protein powder at home... )

Meal 3:
shrimp sallad

Meal 4:
1/2 pear
1 plum
5 oz meat

Meal 5 &6 are coming up...


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

hey girlie! How was your weekend???? Hope your doing great!


----------



## Eggs (Sep 3, 2002)

Looks like somebody had an extended weekend   If you're near the cookie jar NG you're in trouble!

Hey, I left home at 18 and look at me!  Well, okay, bad example...
somebody here left home at 18 and somehow turned out well, look at them (if its you, raise your hand.  Anybody here that I know can keep their hand down... I know what you're really like).

Hows work and such?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 5, 2002)

Sorry guys.. I've been working.. At dad's firm.. Don't know about the job at the gym yet.. There have been a lot of other people wanting it.. We'll see.. 
Have decided that I don't want any of the other jobs I've applied to.. I can work here until I find something I like.. This pays well and I can decide my working hours myself..

The diet has actually been going a lot better lately..  Finally!
Today's meals so far:

Meal 1:
0.5 cup oatmeal
cinnamon 
1/3 apple
6 eggwhites

Meal 2:
Protein shake
1 pear

Meal 3 will be:
5 oz chicken breast
0.4 cup rice
veggies

Meal 4:
proteinshake
pear

Meal 5:
5 oz Chicken breast
veggies


----------



## Leslie (Sep 5, 2002)

Glad to see you back in the swing of things! If you can work with your Dad, do so until the best opportunity comes! Don't just take a job just to take it. Luckily for you, you can be CHOOSY! So wait for the perfect opportunity, and in the mean time, enjoy your flexible schedule


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

~~BUMP!~~ Where are ya honey??!!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 7, 2002)

Sorry guys.. I've been really busy.. I've been working all week and haven't had much access to the internet.. But I have been a good girl! I have been doing very good with my diet actually!  
Weighttraining has been fabulous too, but I have only had about 3 cardio sessions this week, which is a lot less than what I'm used to.. But it feels good! It feels like my ying and yang are balanced again.. 

Today is cheatday.. Started the morning with 60 min run/jog/powerwalk.. And my usual b-fast.. And a cc cookie.. They do not taste that good any longer.. thank god! 
Tonight I plan to drag Rob along to a Vietnameese (spell?) restaurant that some co-workers recomended.. Will probably be a nice cheat meal! 

Today I am going to a seminare that my b-friend have arranged for our gyms members.. It a very well known swedish male bodybuilder who is in the Swedish Gladiators show.. Really cool.. I think it'll be lots of fun! 

Need to take a shower! Take care all!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2002)

Hey hon! I hope that restaurant was yummy!! 
How are you today? How was that seminar??


----------



## Jenny (Sep 11, 2002)

Ok.. So I haven???t been posting for a while.. Sorry about that.. I have been keeping myself busy.. Am still at my dad???s firm and I???m actually starting to like it.. I think I???ll stay here for a while..
I have been having a cold since the beginning of this week and I haven???t been able to train as I usually do..
I had my first workout this week yesterday.. Shoulders and abs.. Wasn???t a very good workout at all.. I didn???t feel like straining my ody too hard, since I still have a cold.. I know I should just stay out of the gym, but it is impossible!
Will go train something real easy today too..

My diet has been going very good actually.. I don???t brake things down to macros and stuff, but I???ve been eating healthy all week.. I???m so glad I???m getting back to normal again..


----------



## Jenny (Sep 12, 2002)

Today???s meals:

Meal 1:
6 eggwhites
1 yolk
0.5 cup oatmeal
flax seeds (for extra fiber..)

Meal 2:
Protein shake
½ large pear

Meal 3:
4-5 oz chicken breast
veggies
2 olives

Meal 4:
1 green apple
(not much of a meal.. Couldn't stand that yucky protein powder once again.. I need to buy a new flavour.. I'm so SICK of this sweet icky strawberry taste..  )


----------



## Jenny (Sep 12, 2002)

Sorry Princess.. Forgot to answer your post.. The seminare was GREAT.. Absolutely fantastic.. The guy was very inspirational and I really liked his mindset.. He had walked his own path and done things that he believes in.. He made his own mistakes and found out what worked for him. Never read a book and tried it cause the writer said it worked.. This guy has never measured or weighed his food or calculated calories and macros! NEVER! And his body looks amazing! Totally cut and full.. He has won many titles and he is all natural!
I???ll put up some pics of him later.. Am at work now and can???t really reach them now though???
Rob and I went out to eat with him after the seminare.. (wow, with a celeberty.. Lol) .. To a Thai restaurant.. He was very nice in person as well.. I was very inspired and he helped re arranging my training schedule and stuff.. I so wanted to start hitting it hard this Monday and BOOM, I get ill.. It so sucks.. I will get it right eventually though.. 
So, what else is new? Hmm, Rob???s going to China again.. *sighs*.. Only for a week this time.. Leaves on Friday the 13th  
And my parents are going to Rome on Sunday.. They were supposed to visit me there.. It so sucks that I???m not there when they???ll be there.. But I couldn???t do it.. No regrets, that???s how I have to think..

Am going for lunch soon.. Will go out with my sister and my dad and will get a sallad..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey NG!
Long time, no talk!
Looks like you've been doing great! That must have been awesome to have aprofessional bb tweak your regimen!

I haven't heard from you in a while. How was your trip to iItaly? You did go, didn't you?
Man, I miss Europe!

I really miss the little cofee shops in the small towns....those were great!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey Burner! Yes, it really was long since we talked!  How are you my friend?
Yes, I did go to Italy.. But I didn???t stay very long.. Only two weeks.. was supposed to stay for 2 months.. Was very hard for me..
Look it up in ???NG???s Roman challange??? if you???re interested.. I miss Rome in a way, I did like the town a lot??? But not on my own.. I needed some people trust and feel comfortable with.. I will definately go there soon again.. but NOT alone!

Yes, it really was fun meeting the BB.. Totally.. He gave me so many tips.. And above all a different mindset.. 

Hope all is well with you!
Take care!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

I'll go with ya!
I think I said some time previous, I didn't make it there while I was stationed in Italy....
Did ya get pics of you in the area? Like the Colloseum?
I always make sure I get a picture taken of me with the historical place I visited.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah, I did take some pics.. In the Colosseum too in fact.. But I???ve been really lazy, and haven???t developed them yet..  Will try scanning them when I get them though.. Took some of the horrible apartment too.. That will be interesting.. 

Am so bored at work.. IM really helps here!


----------



## lina (Sep 12, 2002)

Hurry up and post some pics so we can look at your pretty face!  Are you still working for your pop? Got the same job back?  How's cheerleading training going?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey lina!
Yep, working at pop???s again.. I???m looking for other things to do.. But I???m actually starting to like it here, and I might stay until christmas.. I earn good money here too.. And may come and go as I like..  But if something better comes up I???ll definately take it..
I applied for some telemarketing jobs and were offered some too, but I decided that was nothing I wanted to do.. I don???t want to be that person everyone hates calling..  Applied for a job as a receptionst at a great gym too, but they haven???t contacted me yet.. Will call later this week, but I think someone else got it..  

Cheerleading training is actually non-excistent.. Our damn bastard sponsors didn???t renew our contract.. I???m not very upset about it actually. I don???t think I would have loved being at the arena 2-3 nights a week anyway.. 

Am soon going home!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey NG-
also about the telemarketing thing, I was talking with a guy here that does it. He told me that if they (the telemarketers) hang up before the victem, er, I mean potential customer, that the telemarketer gets a fifty doller fine.
Plus, everybody hates you for calling them at dinner...even if you have an amazing voice....


----------



## Jenny (Sep 13, 2002)

Friday at last! 
Had a pretty slow chest-tricep workout today.. Finished it with 30 min walking.. I can???t wait until I can do high intesity cardio again.. But I can still feel my cold.. Tomorrow I think I???ll be ready.. I will make myself ready..

Burner, I know.. Telemarketing sucks and it???s nothing I want to get into.. That???s why I said ???No thank you???.. 

Today is also cheatday.. Am going out with some girlfriends tonight.. Dinner and such,.. And a day for that have to be a cheat day.. so I switched Saturday to Friday.. Haven???t cheated much yet.. Had oatmeal and protein powder for breakfast.. But had some white bread at the first break.. And I bought a small bag of mints.. But I couldn???t eat them.. They were so sweet and I started to feel sick.. Too sweet,.. Gave them to my sister,, She???s working here now as well.. It???s just temporary, but it???s fun having her here.. I usually don???t see her very much.. I???ll give a second try on getting  her started in the gym.. She never works out at all.. And her diet is not good.. But still she is smaller than me.. But her muscles are non-excistent.. But still it can feel pretty frustrating sometimes.. I work like a dog and eat like a uhm.. well.. I have a good diet.. and still, her waist is smaller.. Pretty weird.. 

I want the minutes to pass faster.. I can hardly wait until I get out of here today..  A nice and lazy weekend is what I need.. With the exeption of workouts though.. They will not be lazy at all.. 

Ok.. two hours until lunch???


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

ya know, we (body builders) are a funny lot: I really do not think most people watch the clock to see if it is meal time yet!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 13, 2002)

I know.. But this was probably more of a "Boredom clock check" than anything else..  Probably because it is cheat day and I'm not being very strict!  At other times it is definately "Ok, I had my 30%carb, 50% protein, 20% fat an hour ago, 2 hours until  10%carbs, 55% protein, 35% fat??? I really don???t think ???normal??? people think like that.. Lol


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

nope.
pull out a protein shake out around here, and they begin to wonder where the ice cream to accompany it is!


Did you see my post to you in the staying lean thread?

I've been going through a cheating month.....I'm so bad...I cannot kill the damned cravings..and am paying for it! 
I had better knock it off, nowthat I am workig at my second job, I'm geting a lot of cute girls coming up and putting their arms around my waist..no need to let them feel my 'handles'!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 13, 2002)

A cheating month?!? Burner, what is that about! Get it out of your system! I know what that can be like though.. I had  a period of about two weeks when I just was sick of all the Fitness thinking and the food that came along with it.. But then I found a wonderful, very inspirational book and started feeling the fun of it again! Then a couple of weeks later I went to that seminare (the BB this weekend) and I was hooked again! 
I think you need to find the aspects you like about it and start again with something new..

Wow, a new job with lots of girls?  That sounds nice!  What kind of job is that? I don???t think I???ve read anything about it..

And yes, I will def. Take some protein shakes today as well.. If I just wasn???t so SICK of my flavour.. Note to self: ???Buy new protein powder tomorrow???


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

I'm a bouncer at the biggest meat market here in this town (night club)

Yeah, A cople bad cheats is ok, you do not really notice it, but keep doing it...things are starting to get a little snug. I'm overall ok....nothing likie cometition dieting, but do ok for normal, but the cardio isn't there. Do not have time to do both cardio and lift. I have to make the concious efort to make the time on of days for the cardio.

I get a different flavor of protein powerder every time. I have four: vanilla, banana, strawbery and chocolate. Not to bad.

Oh, I posted again to tha other thred: Question was: What does the BF do that allows him to travel so much?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

kinda funy: one of the women that I go to the gym with, her daughter is a cocktail waitress at the same club. I asked the mother if she'd hook me up with the daughter. She said NO! You stay away from her! She's too young for you! My response was, 'C'mon...MOM!
NO!
I met her the other night. Wow. Very much cute!
Damn..


----------



## Jenny (Sep 13, 2002)

That sounds like a nice job! Meeting a lot of meat!   Is it good money? 

Yeah, you should really start straightening up.. It???s isn???t really hard actually.. When I go too strict for a while, taking out fruit and everything, I feel deprived and might end up in a cheat mode for a while.. But if I go clean and natural with fruits, I just love it.. Lots of grains, whole foods, nothing processed.. I just love that way of eating and living.. And one cheat day with some limits.. I really start disliking all that icky sweet candy stuff again.. That???s a good step in the right direction! 

Yeah, some girls like older guys.. That???s a fact.. I didn???t plan it though.. It just happened,,

Yeah, I need to start changing flavours more often.. But my gym sells it cheaper than the stores and they only have strawberry in Whey..  yuck,,


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

money sucks.....only 6.00 per hour. It takes over three days working there to equal what I make in one day here. It does get me out of the house. (most of the people I hang with are married with kids)
and helps me get over my shyness. Yes, believe it or not, I am shy around women. Sometimes I do pretty good, but others, lips sealed air tight. There, I have no pressure to try and pick up on them. I can just walk up and say hi, make small talk for a few moments and press on. And, if in the right way, they come to me!

The other night was kind of funny: I had to stand by a set of doors so nobody would try and sneak in. A girl sitting of to my right tried to get up to go to the bathroom or whatever, but her foot got caught in the chairs and she fell into me, her foot smashing mine. You'd be suprised at how much pressure a 105 poud girl can exact!
So, everytime she'd get up, go to the bathroom, then come back, I'd make a dramatic effort to move my feet out ofher way. It worked, she thought it was funy. Point for me. I actually wan't trying to hit on her, njust friendly flirting to make her not feel bad for CRUSHING my toe!
well, evidentally, her boyfriend didn't like her talking with me, 'cause after a while, he kind od puled her chair over to him so he could hug up and kiss on her.....
Can I help it if I am better looking than him...and have a sense of humor???


----------



## Jenny (Sep 13, 2002)

What a good story! I bet the girl was happy she fell in your strong arms.. And I???m sure you???re shyness will be swept away before you know it!
Too bad it doesn???t pay well.. But I???m sure it???s fun.. Girls like bounchers.. Make a girl feel special and let her get in without standing in the line for hours..  

Just booked tables at a nice restarant for me and my friends tonight.. And I can???t believe it???s only 20 min until lunch!! YEAY!  Thanks for helping me getting through the morning today! It really helped it passing faster!  I???m so hngry! Still, you didn???t answer what you???re doing up at this time? What time is it where you are at?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

it is 3:30 am. I work the night shift in a 24 hour operations center.
Well, then we helped each other! I'm down to 1 1/2 hours before I get to go home!

What's the weather like there right now? Cold?
I keep getting the picture of the outside cafes...gawd, I miss those!

I don't work the front. I either get to 'float' the whole club or positioned somewhere within.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 13, 2002)

Oh.. Night shift.. I don???t think I could do that.. I can???t sleep during the day.. 

The weather here in Sweden is actually very nice! It???s been a great summer.. Clear skyes and shining sun.. about 25 degrees celsius.. They say today is the last day of summer.. I don???t want to believe it.. Summer usually don???t last that long here.. 

Sweden is very different from Italy (I don???t know what other places in Europ e you???ve been), but here are pretty many coffeeshops.. Everything is getting very Americanized here too actually.. I can???t decide on if it???s a good hing or not.. 

Lunch in 5 mins!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

I've briefly visited several different countries there.
Germany, Switzerland, Austria, Spain, France, England.
Never for more thana  few days at a time.
Paris was nice. I went to Munich for Octoberfest. That was great!

It's been cooler and rainy (we really need that right now) here the past couple days. I think motorcycle weather is comeing to a close...


I would like to visit Sweden......here y'all are all  stocked up with beautiful women!
And by seeing your avatar...they are right!
did you get my pm?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 13, 2002)

Hey Burner.. Wow, you???ve travelled some!  That???s nice! Rainy.. We could probably use some rain too.. But I don???t want it.. So I don???t complain.. Yes, there are many pretty girls in Sweden! Actually I think the clique is true.. Everywhere you go, there???s a pretty girl! The boys aren???t too bad either.. Not that I look of course???


----------



## Stacey (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> A cheating month?!? Burner, what is that about! Get it out of your system! I know what that can be like though.. I had  a period of about two weeks when I just was sick of all the Fitness thinking and the food that came along with it.. But then I found a wonderful, very inspirational book and started feeling the fun of it again! Then a couple of weeks later I went to that seminare (the BB this weekend) and I was hooked again!
> I think you need to find the aspects you like about it and start again with something new..
> 
> ...


----------



## Jenny (Sep 14, 2002)

Hey P!
Yeah, doing changes in your routine, gym location or just being inspired by someone can really do wonders!  I'm glad you found a new gym that you like!

My cold is gone! Had a wonderful cardio session on the stepper.. Really sweaty with intervals.. Also had a GREAT leg workout yesterday.. My legs are SO sore.. 

Had a good cheat day yesterday.. Had a wonderful dinner with my friends.. We really had a great time!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 14, 2002)

Just came back from a wonderful back-bicep workout! Bought new training gloves today as well before my workout.. A pair of nikes.. They sucked!! The padding was in the wrong places and there were seams that made my very irritated.. After a hard back workout my hands are all red and sore..  Damn Nike  I'll try returning them.. 

Diet has been good.. So far:

Meal 1:
0.4 cup oatmeal
flax seeds and sf seeds for fiber
6 whites 1 yolk
5 almonds
1 kiwi
(I was so full after this!  )

Meal 2:
1 piece hard bread (It's a typical Swedish bread, don't know the English word for it.. Lots of fiber in it.. and really good! )
1 tbsp cottage cheese
1 slice turkey breast
10 almonds

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken breast
0.5 cup brown rice
green veggies

Meal 4:
Protein shake
small pear
1 piece hard bread

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken
veggies

Went to the movies.. Snack:
2 oz cashews


----------



## Jenny (Sep 15, 2002)

Monday 16th

Meal 1 05:45 AM:
0.5 cup oatmeal
flax seeds (xtra fiber)
6 whites, 1 yolk

Meal 2 9:00 AM:
Protein shake
1 piece full fiber swedish hard-bread
6 almonds

Meal 3 12:00 :
5 oz chicken breast
0.5 cup wild rice
diff. veggies
5 grapes.. Ooops, not good.. 

Meal 4:
20 cashews
1 kiwi

Meal 5 (after workout) :
protein shake
1 pear

Meal 6:
5 oz chicken
veggies
1 slice mozzarella


----------



## Jenny (Sep 16, 2002)

Parents left for Rome yesterday.. And Rob's still in China.. So it gets a little lonely around the house.. I hate spending the nights alone in our big house.. Thank god for my dog.. His  snoring would probably scare away any thief! 

Will work chest and tricep and do  some cardio tonight.. Leaving work early today.. Am very tired .. Haven't done much work today.. Am sitting in my dad's office, so I'm mostley surfing the net.. Kinda relaxing.. 

Had an unexpected and unplanned cheat meal yesteday.. I don't know why, it just happened..


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Parents left for Rome yesterday.. And Rob's still in China.. So it gets a little lonely around the house.. I hate spending the nights alone in our big house..



Shit

I guess the invitation got lost in the mail


----------



## Jenny (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> Shit
> ...



Well, what was I thinking?  
I should have known you were the perfect bodyguard! Standing OUTSIDE the bedroom watching the door!  And maybe sing a little good night song or two!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 16, 2002)

Had a great chest-tricep workout today!! Followed with 30 min interval cardio.. Plus biking to gym and home (about 10 kilometers in total.. )..
Am feeling so good!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

Hey!
Just want to be the first person...on-line to say GOOOD MORNING!!! to you!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 16, 2002)

Aww, thank you Burner!  That's very sweet! How are you today?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 16, 2002)

Diet Tuesday 17th
Am very sore in my triceps today...chest also sore, but not as much..

Meal 1:
6 eggwhites
1 yolk
5 almonds
0.5 cup oatmeal
cinnamon+sweetner

Meal 2:
protein shake
pear

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
1/4 cup wild rice
veggies
5 almonds

Meal 4:
1/2 cup cottage cheese
2 pieces hard bread
1 kiwi 
5 almonds

Meal 5:
protein shake
pear

Meal 6:
5 oz roast beef
veggies

Workouts:
Weights: back, bicep
Cardio: 1 hour BodyStep class (lots of fun!!  )


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

am doing goood!
How's you? We are having a bit of a posting battle this evening. David is leading the charge...but am holding my own!

Sore? Have I told you I give great massages?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm fine thanks.. slept a little longer today.. Woke up several times during the night and figured I needed some more sleep.. Was good!

Posting battle? Where?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=166808#post166808

&


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=166810#post166810


come play with us!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Ohh.. I'm so HUNGRY!! 30 mins til lunch!! *counting* That's 1800 seconds.. AHH.. Give me food!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

not counting the moments...are you????
Lord help anybody getting in between you and your lunch...


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Yeah.. that wouldn't be pretty..  No more Ms Nice Nikegirl.. lol
I'm having chicken breast with diff cooked veggies.. Made this delicious thingie with lots of spices yesterday.. I'm such a good chef!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

well, if you can cook....and the bf doens't work out...and you like old men...look me up!


I had chicken breast with spinnach....have a STRAWBERRY pretein shake to have in a short while.
Mine taste good..ha ha!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Aha.. you're thinking me being your maid?  Nope, I'm gonna be a career woman!  Sorryyyy.. lol

Strawberry..  Y U C K.. I can't even eat any strawberry flavoured candy (not that I'm supposed to anyway..  ) anymore.. reminds me of that shake..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

nope. not a maid! Just womeone who knows how to cook is a plus...now, if ya like to wear those sexy french maid outfits...that's a whole other thing...



wonder how your strawberry shakes would taste if you mix them with a new chocolate one?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Burner, you're bad! lol.. Wonder if HBSR (b-friend) will kick your ass if he gets in here..  Haven't visited me here for a while though.. Missing it a bit..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

I'll get cyber punched eh?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Naah, he's not the jellous nor violent type!..  I think you'll be safe!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

Jellus? Is that like jello?
You are calling him fat? Didn't I see a pic posted of him? Doens't he have a six pack?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

did I spell it wrong or are you just being a pain in the butt? 

He sure has a lovely six pack.. He's got the whole package actually..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

yes and yes.
I only have fifteen minutes to go! wahoo!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2002)

Hi Nikegirl.. now look whos journal has become a chatter place!! lol! Just messin' with ya hon!!

Sounds like your doing great!!!  Keep it up!
have a great day!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

Hey P!
Yep, my pal, NG kept me company all night long!
I will be back on the day shift at teh end of the month...I will get to chat it up w/ you all day long again! wahoo!

Hey NG!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

P.. Yes.. I know.. Burner's keeping me company.. Means I'm not getting much work done here.. 

B, Hey yourself! So, you'll just leave me stranded here next month?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

Went to a BodyStep class yesterday.. Les Mills.. Was very fun! I like it much better than regular Step classes.. Went with 2 friends, we had so much fun! 

Today is rest day.. I waaant to do some cardio.. But I really need to let my body rest some.. Maybe I'll just do something little.. we'll see..  Don't want to get over-trained though..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

I'll always leave you a nice little good morning note in your journal!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey!
So...you did get your friends to go! Did they go willingly, or did have to drag them?


Take the day off. Maybe go for a nice walk or something at lunch?
Work near a park or something?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

Wednesday 18th of september:

Meal 1:
6 eggwhites
1-2 yolks (I dropped one..  tried fishing it up.. )
0.5 cup oatmeal
5 almonds
cinnamon, sweetner

Meal 2:
4 oz roast beef 
1 kiwi
1 peach
5 almonds

Meal 3: (not eaten, but prepared)
5 oz chicken breast
veggies
0.5 cup wild rice
1 tbsp kesella (swedish thing...  )


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

Actually, they did agree to come pretty easily.. I didn't even have to threathen to kill their pets..   We had lots of fun.. 

Yeah.. I think I'll go for a nice, long walk.. Good idea.. The weather is lovely today! I wish I could bring my lab.. But he's so old and can't walk for very long..  I'll take my mp3-player for a long walk, and my dog for a short walk..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

there ya go...always hapy to give good...ideas...


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

Yeah.. Burner the man of.. ideas.. 
Will not work much today.. came in at about 10:30 AM this "morning"  And will only work 'til about 3:00 PM.. 
I think I'm starting to love this job!  

How's things with you?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

I am full of...ideas!

What time is it there? 11:30?

Pretty good here. About to take my two days off from here and be back all weekend.
I work at the club on THursday, that will be something to lok forward to!

Did you read my story I posted?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

Yeah.. about the inflatable thing..  Funny.. Glad you like your job!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

I was pressed a little bit for time yesterday...damn post whore war going on......
It could have been better.....
next time a falling penis falls from the balcony...I will write it better....


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

Yesterday was rest day.. I did take a little walk, but other than that I kept pretty unactive.. Watched some TV and cooked.. 
Rob's coming home tonight!!  
Don't know if I'll see him today though.. I've promised a friend to take her to the gym.. And I have to sleep at home due to my dog not being left alone.. So we'll see..


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

Meal 1:
6 whites, one yolk
0.5 c oatmeal
10 almonds
1 kiwi

Meal 2:
Protein shake
green apple

Meal 3:
4-5 oz chicken breast
1/3 cup wild rice
veggies
1 tbsp kesella

Meal 4:
protein shake
pear


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Will train shoulders and abs today! Am bringing a friend to the gym today, I'm gonna try getting her started with weights! 
Will also do some type of cardio.. don't know what yet though..


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Don't have much fun to tell.. Will have the day off tomorrow, which is great!  Am going to sleep longer (went up at 4:30 this morning as well..  ) and do some morning cardio.. Need to go shopping for a new jacket and some nice shoes.. Haven't gone shopping for a long while!

Bf is coming home tonight.. But I won't see him until tomorrow I think.. Will have a nice double date tomorrow with Rob's friend and my sister.. We're trying to get them together!  Will be lots of fun!  

I can't decide if I'm gonna make friday or saturday a cheat day.. Friday night will be boring without a nice cheat meal on the date.. But I'm gonna spend pretty much all saturday with Rob (at least I planned that.. haven't filled him in yet..  ), and I think I want to cheat some then.. Oh, the decisions one have to make!! 

Am leaving work in about 15 mins.. can't wait..


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2002)

Hey Girl! I bet your glad that Rob is coming home today! Maybe you should have your cheat tomorrow, and do good tonight when all of you go out to eat! Thats cool your trying to hook your sis up with his friend, Good luck!! 
That bodystep class you took sounds neat. I think we have something like that at my gym..maybe I will try it sometime!!

Have a great weekend with your sweetie!!! 
Take care!


----------



## lina (Sep 20, 2002)

Have a good time shopping and with Rob!

Hehe, that double date sounds like fun! Rob's friend is as cute as Rob?   Hope it works! 

What is kesella? Sounds like Nutella, those nutty / chocolatey spreads... ooops! Shouldn't have mentioned that in your journal!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey NG!
It's not gona be the same here tonight w/out you!


Hope your weekend was a great one! How'd your friend like the weight training?

Ohhh! I luv nutella! it has less fat than reduced fat pb! Grat on a ritz cracker....
I'm not helping, am I??


----------



## Eggs (Sep 22, 2002)

Hey NG, sounds like everything is going well... except you just dont sound excited that Rob got back.  Whats up with that? 

Actually, sounds liek you're having a blast and are going to have fun on your double date.

Who said Nutella?  My mouths watering now...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..Nutella..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)




----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

Good Morning, NG!
How was the weekend?
Here's a stupid question: Have a good time?

Are you still propped up in your dad's office, or back in your own little cube thing?


----------



## kuso (Sep 23, 2002)

EGGS....you still alive??? Was wondering where you`d got to!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 23, 2002)

hey....SHE was here...now she's NOT....kuso, did you scare her off...dirty old man?

Now, I'm not going to get my Monday morning Howdy from my favorite Swedish girl!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 24, 2002)

P, thanks for checking in! Yeah, it was SO NICE to see Rob again!  
Will check your journal later



> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Have a good time shopping and with Rob!
> 
> Hehe, that double date sounds like fun! Rob's friend is as cute as Rob?   Hope it works!
> ...



Wow, lots of replies for me!! 

I'll start with lina! 

Nope, kesella is nothing like Nutella.. Though I wish it was..  It's sort of a milk product that you can use as sour cream.. The nutritional value per 100g is something like:
19g protein 1g carbs 1g fat..  Tastes good!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hey NG, sounds like everything is going well... except you just dont sound excited that Rob got back.  Whats up with that?
> 
> Actually, sounds liek you're having a blast and are going to have fun on your double date.
> ...



Well HELLO stranger!!
Where have you been??  Cheating your butt off, haven't you.?? 

I was VERY excited about Rob coming back.. don't even try making it look like I wasn't.. 
The double date was a LOT of fun! I laughed so hard all night..

Make sure to visit me more often!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 24, 2002)

Burner.. sorry about not being online too often.. I hate to brake it to you... but I have a life..   
Sorry bud, hope all is well with you!

Kuso, yeah, I agree, WTF is up with Egg-man.. he's becoming a stranger around here.. Don't like it one bit..


----------



## Jenny (Sep 24, 2002)

Tuesday 24th:

1 hour powerwalk before b-fast.. was SO COLD today.. I wore 4 sweaters..

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 pear, 1 kiwi, 1 nectarine

Meal 2:
proteinshake
1 nectarine

Meal 3:
4-5 oz chicken filé
veggies


----------



## Stacey (Sep 24, 2002)

hey honey!
WOW ~ 4 sweaters.. it must be cold!!!!

Glad you had fun with Rob sweetie!!  
Take care!!


----------



## HBSR (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Burner, you're bad! lol.. Wonder if HBSR (b-friend) will kick your ass if he gets in here..  Haven't visited me here for a while though.. Missing it a bit..




Ville bara kika in o säga hej... Hej hej...

Tack för igår... Ha de härligt på jobbet...!!!

Din,
HBSR


----------



## Jenny (Sep 25, 2002)

Aww, HI HONEY!!!:bounce:    
So glad to see you here!! 

Ja, var verkligen mysigt igår.. får göra om det SNART ..

??lskar dig,
din egen


----------



## Jenny (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> hey honey!
> WOW ~ 4 sweaters.. it must be cold!!!!
> 
> ...



Hey babe! 
Are you feeling better yet? I sure hope so.. Now take it easy and stay out of the gym if the doc tells you to! No "oh well, I'll be alright"- thinking..  

Yeah, had a wonderful weekend with my honey.. I'm SO GLAD he's back!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 25, 2002)

Meal 1:
Special K
sourmilk
Apple
1 oz roast beef
 I know, I know..I needed a little change and some carbs..

Meal 2:
proteinshake
small apple

Meal 3:
4-5 oz tuna (not canned! )
veggies

Meal 4:
proteinshake
1/2 small apple

More to come..

Training:
*Weighttraining.. Don't know what I'll do yet.. I am changing up my routine and can't really deside the order yet.. 
I'm thinking shoulders and abs.. But I want to do legs.. But I probably should do back and bicep.. Did chest and triceps yesterday..
*ANYway, will do some cardio after that... 30 min 1:1 intervals on stepper.. 
*Bought an awesome boxing bag and some gloves yesterday that I will work with.. I'm so excited, it's really cool! You know when you get that " DAMN, I'm so angry, I want to hit something!!!"-feeling? Well, I do sometimes (more or less depending on what time of the month it is! LOL ), and now I will have something to hit!!  Rob's excited about it too, since he thinks he'll se less of the "Ms Bitch" version of me!  I'll call it "the PMS bag" from now on! 

Will leave work in about 40 min!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 25, 2002)

hey sweetie ... long time no chat.  How are ya?  A PMS bag .... he he ... is it a bag you have to hang up?  I've seen some pretty good bags you fill the bottom with water/sand.  I have been thinking about getting on of those.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey NG~ I love it.. a PMS bag.. cool!!!! Your going to love that!! I want one at my house (when I get a house)! Matts parents have one and we always play on it!! 

Girl, don't worry I AM not going to the gym until the Doc says so! I don't want to rip anything..and that surgery was to painful to have to go through it again!! I am taking it easy! Yesterday I was on my feet too much at work..but my bootie will be glued to this chair a lot longer today!!! 

take care babe!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 25, 2002)

Nt.. Hey there!  Nice to see you here!  yeah,  it's one of those sacks you hang up.. it's pretty heavy.. 40 kg, about 80 pounds, filled with sand.. It's really fun.. worked on it for 30 mins today, s w e a t y! 

P, good girl!  I'm glad to hear (read  ) that you're following doctors orders!  I would have to slap you if you didn't! lol
Yeah, you should def. get a bag like mine.. It's a lot of fun.. I have really weak wrists though.. doesn't match the rest of my body..  ..and hurts like sh*t when punching long..  They will get stronger eventually though! 
Have a great recovery!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 25, 2002)

I bet you were sweaty girl!! Those things really help take the frustration away!!!!  HAVE FUN!

LoL~ Ya, Yesterday morning you should have slapped me, but I did much better the rest of the night..and today~ and for a long time!
I am on my painkillers right now..lol.. sooo I can't think straight..and My hands are shaky! 

Have a great day honey!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 25, 2002)

awww man... I missed ya! I was trying to type that while you were still online. Oh well..Have a good night girl!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2002)

NG!
hey...I've got a life too....a small one, but I do have one..I even had a real life date last night too...



Did I get bitched at by the BF?
What does this mean? Am I in trouble?

Ville bara kika in o säga hej... Hej hej...

Tack för igår... Ha de härligt på jobbet...!!!

Din,
HBSR

PMS bag? that's funny. Are you using wrist wraps when you are punching? They've got the regular old fashioned wrap ones, and I think they've got newer ones.

http://store.titleboxing.com/handwraps-guards.html


I bet mmafiter can help you with good wrap info!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey P, yeah.. you just missed me.. *sighs* I was only online for a couple of minutes.. 
You should probably take it easy with those painkillers.. Shaky hands? I would be scared.. But I'm such a wimp with pills and stuff.. 

B, no, you're not in trouble.. He didn't write anything about you.. 
I'm glad you have a life..  How was the date?
Yeah, I could probably use a pair of wrist wraps.. hmm, I'll have to go to the Budo store and look into it.. My wrists are really sore and weird today.. 
I also did a bad kick which twisted my knee some..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey! good morning!
Wahoo! Not in trouble! (but did he say?)


Definately get wrist support! Today!
I had a snow boarding wipeout two seasons ago, that still plagues my right wrist! 

The date was great! We went to dinner, then back to her place to watch Monster's Inc. (I kow, not exactly romantic, but she wanted to watch it)
...and I cannot divulge the rest....


seriously, get those straps before your next beat up the bag session!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 26, 2002)

You really think I need straps.. I'm just a wannabe puncher, not a pro or anything.. 

Glad your date went well! Are you seing her again? I love Monsters Inc!!! I really do, it def is one of my fav movies! It's ADORABLE!! I've seen it like 4 times!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

straps? YES!
If you are punching something...heavy....it won't give. Where do you thik that force is going to go once you make contact with the bag? Your wrist is the weak part of your arm in the punch. You need to strenghten it up; i.e straps!
you can and will do damage to them if you do not protect them.
Do you use a lifting belt when you squat? 
Safety, hon. 
Besides, you already figured this part out:

"My wrists are really sore and weird today.. "

Have you taken any classes on the correct way to throw a proper punch? 
If you are throwing your pnches and hooks with correct form, yo'd also get more out of the workout!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

do you ski / snow board?
how long? Good at it?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 26, 2002)

Ok B, you win.. I'll get some straps! 
I have taken kickboxing lessons and learnt how to do it properly.. I'm still practising though.. and would probably need some more classes.. 
Actually, I don't use a belt when squatting.. I tighten my abs and do it with good form.. never felt any pain in my lower back.. 

Snowboard? Yep, sure do.. I've been doing it a few seasons.. 3 years I think it is.. lots of fun!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

cool! I will be going into my thrid season this year! Do you jump, do tricks?

I do not use my belt unless I am going heavy when squatting. That is the only time I use it. It cracks me up when I see people using belts for EVERYTHING!

Good girl on the straps!
Get some black ones! you'll look that much 'hotter' when doing your workout! On your kickboxing classes you tok, were they actual kickboxing or kickboxing areobics? I am jsut askling, 'cause if real kickboxing, I'd go ask for recommendation on either straps or a bag glove, or both.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey.. I've got GLOVES already.. told that way ip in this thread.. That's why I got confused..  should I use straps under the gloves? It was kickboxing aerobic classes.. I learned the basics and that was what I needed..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

Do the gloves have wrist supports?
The gloves will protect your knuckles, but not your wrists if  do not have the proper support. I believe you can put the wraps under the gloves as well.
I'd seriously go and ask at a boxing club at lunch today?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 26, 2002)

Well alrighty then DAD!  No, thanks B, it's very sweet that your looking out for my wrists.. I will look into it.. Won't happen at lunch though.. No boxing club anywhere near here.. would feel kinda stupid too since I feel just like a wannabe..  I would love to learn to fight properly.. I'd love to get into martial arts.. But I'd get very impatient in the beginning, when all they teach are postures and greetings and stuff.. I wanna FIGHT!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd settle for big cousin...not dad....


Mywrist is fuq'd and you do not want to go thru what I am. I haven't had a bicep workout in months.

You're too funy w/the martial arts thing. If you do not want standard arts, go for the kick boxing then.  Go kick some ass, girl!
Get in teh ring!


..and...all good fighters NOW, were wanna bes then. Make sense?
thus endith the lesson.


----------



## Eggs (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm still alive... barely   Just busy with work and life stuff, and trying to keep the 4.0 gpa thingie I've somehow managed so far.  No doubt that latest exam will take a bite out of that though in Management class.  Oh well.

Sorry I havent been around too much.  Nope, havent been cheating.  In fact, havent really gained any bad weight.  Just got a new house and am looking into home equipment.  Just dont feel like traveling to the gym here in the Winter time when its snowing and stuff. Plus, I only have one car for the garage so theres a bit of extra space.  Thinking a Bench, some dumbells, some dip bars, pull up bar and somewhere to squat.

PMS Bag, I bet Rob volunteered to buy it for you 

I havent actually hit the gym much lately.  Mostly due to moving houses, being busy and at work I move around 18,000lbs of boxes individually by hand every day.  I kind of like the work, because it gives me time to think... but if my Dad wasnt running the company I'd probably go for something that wasnt quite so menial.

But anyways... life is good and all that.  I'm going out with a friend now whome I've known for 8 years.  Unfortunately she is finishing up school in another state right now so I'm filling my days up as much as possible.  She's really cool, grew up in Europe, and we get along really well.

That reminds me, have to call her.  Oh, go skiing for me this winter.  Its flat here in Chicago, utterly pathetic.

Eggs


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2002)

Hey Eggie! Nice to see you again! I can tell you have been busy! I recognise how you feel about your job.. It???s the same here at my work.. Dad???s company, not many braincells needed..  I like it though.. My sister is here too and it is nice seeing some more of her.. I took her for a double date with Rob???s friend and Rob last week and they seem to hit it off pretty well.. Really nicew for her, she???s met some nasty guys before.. *frowning*

A new girl? That is so great!  I???m so happy for you! Was about time you found someone special!  How long have you been dating? 

There???s some nasty noice in here right now.. they are drilling in the floor and the whole place is shaking.. I???m at work and I???m sitting in something which feels like a monkey cage.. An office with glass walls, where everyone can see if I???m not working.. So I???m being very discrete.. I???m using word and do some copy and paste work..  

School???s going good too? That is wonderful! You seem to have a lot going for you right now!  I???m trying to descide what to study next year.. I haven???t looked in to it as much as I need.. Better do that real soon.. 

My PMS bag is great!  No, Rob didn???t suggest it actually..  But he thought it was a great idea  ! I can???t imagine why.. 

Take care my friend! Be sure to visit soon again! 

NG


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2002)

morning, NG!
Well, this will be the last night to 'hang' with you for a couple months! I'm going to the day shift on Monday!
IO've got this weekend off.

Oh, I talked w/ friend of mine...you cna put the wraps on under your gloves..but wear the wraps!
ok, enough.
Did ya work out yeterday? What? whate are you doing today?

Monkey in a cage, eh? Sounds more like ant under a magnifying glass...


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2002)

Hey B!

That's nice for you to start working like a regular human again.. And to be awake during the day! 

Ok, I will def get the straps this weekend! Thanks for talking to your friend!  I'm still sore actually and I really wanted to box yesterday, but my wrists stopped me.. 
My workouts yesterday was:
*45 min biking before b-fast
*weights: legs (wasn't the hardest workout I've had, but I am sore today)

Today my workouts will be:
*Did 60 min powerwalking before breakfast (at 05:00 AM  )
*Will train Shoulders and Abs

Yeah, the ant thing is probably more right.. The monkey thing is a swedish expression.. 

How are you today?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm good!
with all that hard core cardio, you must have seriously toned legs!

How you can wake  up and do cardio...I tried..and failed. Ok, I go to the gym before I go to workon this shift, but I have been up for a couple hours and have eaten. Winter is coming......mornings are cold....and getting motivated to do cardio prior to work, instead of the extra sleep, then into a hot shower....will be hard!

Not as fun, but could you shadow box until your wrists feel better?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2002)

are y'all planning on going to Germany for Octoberfest this year?
There is one here tonight. I am going with some friends for beer and brats, then on to the club to work.

I miss the real one in Munich!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2002)

No.. not going to Germany.. I'd like to go there skiing this winter though.. or Austria or Italy.. We'll see.. Maybe.. 

Morning cardio isn't too hard.. It was really cold this morning though.. and as I left my bed I really felt like going back.. All you need is a strong willpower!  Once I was out I enjoyed it.. But I did long for my breakfast!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2002)

ha!

I did make it skiing once while in Italy. I am ticked at myelf for not going more! I hated doing that stuff by myself, but like this past season, I ended up going 'boarding mostly by myself. Damn, I'm dumb! I seriously doubt I'll ever get back to Europe...especially to 'board!

I cannot wake  up even with 3 alarm clocks in the room!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 30, 2002)

Had a nice weekend.. Quite a lot of cheating.. ate pizza yesterday..  first one in a loooong time! Rob and I were on a nice little roadtrip..
Took a long run on saturday.. 

Diet today:

Meal 1:
3 whites, 1 yolk (were out of eggs.. )
1 pear
1 handfull special K

Meal 2:
proteinshake
pear

Meal 3:
Chicken sallad

Meal 4:
proteinshake
apple

Meal 5:
1 cup special K 
1 apple
1 oz turkey breast
2 tbsp cottage cheese

Workout: 60 min Spinning!! S W E A T Y!!

Meal 6:
1 pear
5 oz chicken breast
veggies


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey NG!
I had paizza yesterday too.....cheese pizza. It actualy wasn't too bad w/ out any meat on it...
That girl I just started dating is a vegetarian...so I just got the cheese pizza....

How are your wrists doing?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey Nike!! Glad you had a great weekend hon!! 
Oh yummmy Pizza.. how wierd..I was craving that yesterday.. but I had French Fries instead! 

Have a great day honey!


----------



## Eggs (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey Nike, sounds like you enjoyed that Pizza   Good to hear.

Actually, havent been dating her all that long.  Not nearly as long as I should have been...

I'm glad your sister is really enjoying Robs friend.  Yep, there is alot of trash out there that its easy to get hurt by, I hope Robs friend treats her well.  You like double dating too?  I really enjoy going out with my sister and her bf, atleast I know the company is good then and we always have something to talk about.  

The old copy and paste routine huh?  Haha.  Hey, if it works... cant beat it.

Well, what are you interested in?  You dont have to declare right away... do you?  Or is your University system different over there?  I'm going into Business Management, but I'm undeclared still just because I dont feel like boxing myself in any more than I have to.  Plus, I only really choose classes that I like anyhow.  At this rate it'll take me 10 years to graduate 

Hope you have a good week.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 30, 2002)

B, yeah.. the pizza sure was good!  A vegeterian?? hmm.. ok.. But why does that make you having to eat a non-meat pizza?

P, yeah, I had a great weekend! Are you feeling better yet? 

Eggie.. well actually, our system is totally different from yours.. You have to declare it right away.. You deside on one program and you when you finish it you get the degree.. If you change your mind, you quit that program and have to start on a new program right from the beginning.. Kind of sucks, I like your system better.. 

Yeah, my sister is enjoying Rob's friend.. I think they're seing each other again tonight.. I hope it works out.. 

I want to hear more about your girlfriend!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 1, 2002)

Tuesday 1st of October (Rob and I 27 months!  )

Meal 1:
0.5 cup oatmeal
5 whites, 1 yolk
sunflower seeds

Meal 2: 
protein shake
pear

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
1 slice ww bread
veggies

Meal 4:
protein shake
apple

more to come..

Workouts (will be) :
*Cardio: 60 min BodyStep (lots of fun!!)


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey NG!
Good morning from here...good evening to you!
I was talkiong w/ my friend about taking some grappling and defense classes, and I think we are going to get his boxing / kickboxing gear out and put it up in his garage and have hime work onmy defenses. I can strike well enough, but I need more help on defense.

Have a great evening!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 1, 2002)

HEY NG~ Yes I am feeling much better! Thanks for asking! Your meals are looking really good girl!
How is everything else? 
Take care sweetie!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 2, 2002)

Hey B! That boxing sounds cool! Work on that defense.. Must be required in your night job.. 
I still haven't bought those wraps yet..  Need to do that soon.. I have some PMS coming up and I need to be prepared! 

P, hey honey!  I'm so glad you're feeling better! Do you know when you can start working out yet? I hope you won't be forced to wait too long, I know that would make you very frustrated!! 
Everything else is pretty good.. Still working at my dad's.. Am actually enjoying it.. Not very hard, fun people ( at least SOME are..  ) and I may leave and arrive when I please! 
Am still going to different interviews though.. Got a few job offers from telemarketing companies.. Wasn't interested at all anymore.. Didn't get the Fitnessjob, they wanted someone older with more working experience!  I can't understand how competense can be measured by age! Sucks! 
Other that that, everything is just great!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 2, 2002)

Wednesday 2nd of October..

Meal 1:
0.5 cup oatmeal (w/ sf seeds and flax seeds)
4whites, 1 yolk
3 almonds

Meal 2:
Proteinshake
apple

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken filé
veggies
3 grapes
1/3 slice ww bread

Meal 4:
Protein shake
apple


----------



## Stacey (Oct 2, 2002)

Hey honey! Sounds like you are doing great! Sorry you didn't get the fitness job!! That does suck how people judge you by your age when your trying to get a job! At least you have a cool place to work at right now! Your diet looks good girl..keep it up!!

I get to start cardio today..  YEAH! And he said to wait another week before doing weights!  Fine by me..at least I can do something other than sitting on the couch..lol!!
Take care girl!!!!


----------



## HBSR (Oct 2, 2002)

Har lite dötid att spendera innan jag måste rusa..så jag tänkte kika in här lite...verkar vara det vanliga...ägg, kyckling, äpple och proteindrikar..  Oki...kilar vidare nu..hörs o ses min älskling... Sköt om dig... Hälsa alla o mjölka syrra på info 


Din egen
HBSR


----------



## kuso (Oct 3, 2002)

Man....someone should teach you how to spell, HSBR


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

Hey NG!

"Hey B! That boxing sounds cool! Work on that defense.. Must be required in your night job.. "
***it would help. I'm thinking my 'Cool Hand Luke' attitude will only get me so far....one of these times, I am going have to go toe to toe with some big guy who can fight....
I posted somewhere else that I almost had a situation where I was alomst in trouble by myself w/out backup against a pretty good sized aggressively drunk guy. Luckily, my sense of humor was enough to difuse that situation, but it could have gone another less than pleasant direction..


Now...you haven't gotten your wraps yet? What...am I gonna have to jump on a plane and fly all the friggin way out to your beautiful country, be surrounded by your fellow hot Swedish women and take yuo by the hand to a sports store tio get those wraps Is that what I am going ot have to do? Is IT?????
 
I mean we are friends and all...buit that is a bit of a tall order....how 'bout I just hound you till you cave in and get some?
'K? Great.

SOrry to hear you didn't get that job you wanted. Why they wouldn't want a young, fit, attractive and enthusiastic woman working for their is their loss!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 8, 2002)

Hej älskling! 
Så du är här!  Vad gulligt.. Jag ska bli lite mer aktiv här nu.. 
Tack för en underbar kväll igår!  
??lskar dig..

Kuso.. Yeah.. lol.. 

B, I haven't bought the wraps yet.. But I've got some non-boxing-wraps that work ok so far.. 
I'm glad that you're learning to fight properly.. Good for you!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 8, 2002)

Yesterday's meals..

Meal 1:
4 egg whites
0.5 cup cereal
1 cup sour milk (swedish thing.. low in lactose)
apple
Meal 2:
1 piece hard bread (swedish thing again..)
2 tbsp cottage cheese
8 almonds

Meal 3:
4 oz lean beef
LOTS of veggies

Snack:
apple

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
1/2 potatoe
veggies

Workouts:
1hr weighttraining shoulders and abs
25min cardio


----------



## Jenny (Oct 8, 2002)

Meals today:

Meal 1:
6 egg whites
0.5 cup cereal
1 cup sour milk
1 apple

Meal 2:
4 oz tuna
veggies
ww tortilla

Meal 3:
8 almonds
Veggies
5 oz white fish

Meal 4:
4 egg whites
1 apple
veggies

Workouts:
Legs.. ouchie..


----------



## Jenny (Oct 8, 2002)

Wednesday 9th:

Meal 1:
0.5 cup oatmeal
cinnamon, sweetner, small apple
6 eggwhites

Meal 2:
1 apple
cinnamon, sweetner..
*This was real good.. my invention.. lol.. I sliced one apple, boiled for a while.. added cinnamon and sweetner.. and voila! It was delucious.. Almost like apple pie (hey, use your imagination!! )

Meal 3:
4 oz lean pork
1 small potatoe
veggies

Meal 4:
1/2 cup sugarfree, low lactose yoghurt
apple

Meal 5:
4 oz chicken
lots of veggies


----------



## kuso (Oct 9, 2002)

hey babe....whats up?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 9, 2002)

Hey Kus!  Well, not much is up.. Rob's not here ya know! :lol  
eek: Jen was pornal!! lol)

I just had lunch.. am at home today.. think I'll go fight on my PMS-bag soon..  
How's your day? (night?)


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

hiya!
pornal jen....?
wow, who woulda thunkit?

I was in 'nice guy' mode the other night after work at the club..or I coulda put a goof hurting on someone...
The bouncers usually walk the waitresses to their cars at teh end of the night, for safety.
After taking a couple girls to their car, I peeled off and was going back to the club, when saw a new girl walking by her self. I went to her and asked if she wanted me to walk her to her car. (She's also pretty cute...wanted to talk with her as well)
So, after she said she was fine, she was parked just around the corner, etc, she saw some guy crossing the street towards us. She looked at him and said,:
"You could hang out just a couple seconds, though.."
This guy, drunk off his ass and a goof 30 pounds lighter than me, shot us a look and semi accused us of fighting or something. Unfortunately, I was still in a good mood and just blew him off and kept talking with the girl...which is actually a priority..


Looking abck...I kinda wished I would have goarded him into a fight....woulda been an easy KO for the ol Burner.....oh well, next time..

have a fun w/ the pms bag!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2002)

Hey Jen!! Your meals are looking good!!
That apple sounds great!!! Good invention girlie!!!

Take care!!! & have a great day!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 10, 2002)

Hey B.. Nice of the guys to walk the girls to their cars!  A guy punching another guy to impress me, wouldn't impress me.. So I think you were better off as the nice guy..  But I don't know, maybe that girl was different.. lol
I'm the kind of girl who gets impressed by guys helping old people cross the street and things like that.. Anything with helping old people actually..  

P, Thanks..  Yeah, the apple thing was great! I think I'll make it a regular dessert!  I'll go check out your journal later hon!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 10, 2002)

Thursday 10th of Oct. :

Meal 1:
5 eggwhites
1/2 cup oatmeal
sweetner, half apple, cinnamon

Meal 2:
Big apple.. 
(was supposed to have protein powder.. but forgot it at HOME  )

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken breast
veggies
5 almonds
Apple (can you tell I've got a thing for apples..  Our whole garden is filled with different apple trees and we have got A LOT of apples to eat! I love it!  )

Meal 4:
Protein shake
Apple
( I FOUND one more serving!  )

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken
veggies
5 almonds
2 ww crackers
Kiwi


----------



## Jenny (Oct 10, 2002)

Am feeling a bit strange today.. I think I'm eating too little.. Need to track today on Fitday to check it out.. I'm doing a bit higher i carbs now.. lower in fat.. That's what I've seen most results with.. 
I need to cut down, since I know I gained this summer.. Some of it is muscle.. But, some of it is fat and I need it gone.. I need to fit back into my old jeans.. 
Am eating a lot of fruit (low sugar fruit..) and veggies.. And try to keep the protein high.. Have been out of protein powder for a while and need to buy some new to get the protein up where I want it to be.. 
Oh well, I'm off to Fitday..


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

hey!
Are you still on?
How's you?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 10, 2002)

Hey B, nope, I guess I left.. Sowwy.. 

Meals today:

Meal 1:
6whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal

Meal 2:
Apple

Meal 3:
4 oz Chicken breast 
veggies

Meal 4:
proteinshake
apple (or pear.. don't remember..)

Meal 5:
4 oz lean beef
veggies
brown rice..

Am going partying tonight!!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 10, 2002)

Checked things out.. Made some changes.. and I think it's alright now.. Don't want to starv myself.. Will keep track on things every now and then to make sure everything is alright!


----------



## david (Oct 13, 2002)

Hi Nike Girl!

I thought I'd drop in and say hello because I haven't talked to you for awhile!

I was reading through your journal and it looks great!  Now, if I could only motivate myself to eat strict like that once again especially on the road away!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 14, 2002)

Hey David!  
If course you can start being strict again!! I guess it's pretty hard on the road.. But you can always make healthy choices! 
When are you getting back home!?

Love to hear all the stories from the trip! 

Take care,
NG


----------



## Jenny (Oct 14, 2002)

Monday 14th of october..

Meal 1:
0.5 cup oatmeal
1 apple
cinnamon, sweetner
6 eggwhites

Meal 2:
8 almonds
homemade applesauce (boiled apples, cinnamon, sweetner.. )
One bit of a mango

Meal 3:
4 oz lean beef
veggies (lots of them!!)

Meal 4:
Proteinshake 
apple

Meal 5:
4 oz chicken breast
veggies

Meal 6:
1 cup yoghurt (low lactose, ff, sf..)
6 tbsp kesella (swedish high protein thing..)
1/3 apple
cinnamon sweetner

Workouts:
*weighttraining: shoulders and abs.. Ouchie on the shoulders.. 
*15 min intensive biking..

Am thinking of taking a Spinning class tonight as well.. Don't think I'll have the energy for it though.. Am feeling very tired today..  Will probably just take the dog for a walk instead..


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey David!
> If course you can start being strict again!! I guess it's pretty hard on the road.. But you can always make healthy choices!
> When are you getting back home!?
> ...



I've been back since Thursday but will be leaving on Wednesday.  Here, check these threads out in the meantime.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11904

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11835

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11793

As for the diet thing, I know I can, it's that I was seriously deprived from great food in the northeast for almost 1 1/2 years!

Of course, with your inspiration, I could get the diet  ball, rolling.

Take care!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

Hey NG!
How was your weekend?
I was talking with my girl this weekend and found outr she has a business trip to Swizterland this November....dang, that's just a hop, skip and a jump from you! I told her to sneak me with...
She is going to get to go snow boarding there while she is there too...lucky girl....
Hope you are doing great!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 14, 2002)

Hey Dave, I'll def read up on those links! Love to hear about your trip.. When are you getting back? Well, If you've been all that deprived, then indulge..  It's not for a long time anyway, is it? Maybe cut it down to ONE cheat a day? 

B, Hey Bud! I had a nice weekend thank you! Spent a lot of time with my honey, we have so much fun together! 
Wow, your girl is going to Switzerland? Cool.. But B, it's not all that close to Sweden.. Stereotype American view of Europe LOL...
I hope she'll have a great time, and tell her to taste the chocolate.. YUM.. How's things going with the two of you? Getting married soon?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 14, 2002)

Just wanted to say Hi~ Saw you online!!
How are you girlie??? Hope all is great!
Take care~


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

married? Moi? I think not. You'll have children before I get married....

"Stereotype American view of Europe LOL..."
**ouch baby. Very, very ouch....

Switzerland is much closer to Sweden that Colorado is to Sweden...


like I said: Hop, skip and jump...either by fast car ...or plane. Real close..


----------



## Jenny (Oct 14, 2002)

P, Hey Sweety!  That's so nice! Just wrote a reply in your journal! Check it out if you haven't already!

B, afraif of tieing the knot?  
Well.. ok, I'll cut you some slack.. Switz is closer to Sweden than Colorado.. But still.. It was a stereotype response, sorry!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 14, 2002)

HI~ YOUR Meals are looking really good girlie!! 
Just wrote ya back in my journal..lol!!
Have a great day!!


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> But B, it's not all that close to Sweden.. Stereotype American view of Europe LOL...
> 
> ...


----------



## Jenny (Oct 14, 2002)

P, thanks!  I'll go check your journal out soon! 

David, yeah.. I get that Switzerland/Sweden thing a lot.. lol.. I don't get it.. You guys are so dumb. LOL.. Like I would ever mix up Nevada and New York.. 

Oh, so you're bacl home, nice! Going away soon again? I wish I could get around some too.. Life is getting pretty boring here.. But I still have Rome in fresh memory, so I should probably not go alone..  I started thinking of going to college in the states instead of in Sweden today.. But I don't think I could do it.. so far away from the people I love.. hmm.. oh well, we'll see what happens.. I always had this dream of going to college in New York.. Since I was there 3 years ago.. I loved it.. 

Oh yeah, I saw the pics of you and DeAnn! That girl has got an amazing bod! I BET you were inspired!  I would too.. totally!

I motivated you to at least think about changing your meal plan?  Well, that's great! That's why we all keep our journals public!


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> P, thanks!  I'll go check your journal out soon!
> 
> David, yeah.. I get that Switzerland/Sweden thing a lot.. lol.. I don't get it.. You guys are so dumb. LOL.. Like I would ever mix up Nevada and New York..
> ...


----------



## Eggs (Oct 14, 2002)

NG in New York?  The poor city wouldnt survive it 

Hey, hows it going?  I'm doing good, busy and all that of course.  So you're getting stir crazy?  Hrm, Winter is coming up, you could always get in one last camping trip before it gets too cold.  Pretty soon its going to be fun on the slopes and all that.

Anyways, I'm glad you're doing well!  Keep the good diet up.

Oh, btw.  Sweden isnt in Switzerland?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 14, 2002)

Hey Eggie! Glad to see you again..

Well, I don't think I'm going to NYC.. So don't worry.. It's just a dream I have.. 

Not getting crazt here either.. But winters closing in our winters pretty much suck.. Here in the south of Sweden it gets pretty cold, but not cold enough to keep snow all winter.. It snows and it lasts like a week.. then it gets all.. yucky.. 
Will probably be going up north to get some snowboarding done though.. 

How's everything? School, work, g-friend? Diet, workouts? Hope all is well! 

And STFU about Switz-Sweden!!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 14, 2002)

Tuesday 15th of oct

Meal 1:
6 eggwhites
1/2 cup oatmeal, flax seeds
apple, cinnamon, sweetner

"Meal" 2:
Apple (from the garden of course..  )

Meal 3:
4 oz chicken
veggies (in a nice little wok!)

Meal 4:
Proteinshake
Apple

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken
veggies
8 almonds
nectarine

Meal 6:
4 eggwhites
1.5 tbsp cottage cheese
2 ww xtra fiber crackers

Supps: (I always forget to write this..  )
multivitamin
extra vitamin C
fish oil caps
betacaroten (anitoxidant)
chromium
Vitamin E

Workouts:
*Legs.. O U C H I E..
* BodyStep.. 60 min cardio class... I could hardly move my legs during the first songs..


----------



## david (Oct 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> And STFU about Switz-Sweden!!





OK, I'll leave it alone for now!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> Supps: (I always forget to write this..  )
> multivitamin
> ...



GOOD JOB GIRL!!! 
I take extra Vit. C also!!! 
YOUR DOING AWESOME!!

Hows your honey? 
Take care!~


----------



## Jenny (Oct 16, 2002)

Thanx P..  I guess my honey is ok.. but he's a little ill..

Will check out your journal later! 

Take care babe,
Jen


----------



## Jenny (Oct 16, 2002)

Wednesday 16th of Oct:

Meal 1:
6 eggwhites
0.5 cup oatmeal
apple, cinnamon, sweetner

Supps: 
multivitamin
extra vitamin C
fish oil caps
betacaroten (anitoxidant)
chromium
Vitamin E


----------



## HBSR (Oct 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Wednesday 16th of Oct:
> 
> Meal 1:
> ...


jisses... vad du käkar piller...och jag som bara tar EN.. 

Nåja..ville bara kika in lite snabbt..som du märker så har jag inget annat för mig mellan mina möten...alla utrustning jag behöver är använt.. 

Ha det härligt idag pälskling så ses vi på gymmet..om jag orkar...

Din egen 
HBSR


----------



## Stacey (Oct 17, 2002)

HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND JEN!!!!! I won't be around here tomorrow!!

Take care & talk to ya soon!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

Hiya NG!
Looks as if I've missed ya!
How's things?
What's with teh significant other? Can't read a dm word he writes!
It's like: blah, blah, blah....(smiley face), blah, blah, blah....(smiley face), blah, blah, blah....(smiley face), 

So, um...what is a 'lite snabbt'

light snack? Small rabbit?


----------



## lina (Oct 19, 2002)

Hi NG!!

Saw you on and wanted to say 'hi'! Haven't seen you on much! Hope things are well!

Yeah, can't understand a word either..but I did one, I think! 'gymmet' = gym?? 
'jissis' = jesus
'piller' = pills

Ok, could be intimate message stop reading..

I remember when I first moved to Canada and wrote my letters to my family in Dutch in class (bored) and no one could read my letters, like a secret code...


----------



## Jenny (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey everyone!
SORRY for not being online! I've been GOOD though! 

Hey Boyfriend, de undrar vad vi pratar om här..  tihi.. Ja, jag vet att jag käkar mycket vitaminer.. Kanske därför jag inte springer till läkaren lika ofta som dig.. 

Hey P, thanks, I had a great weekend! 

B,  you're too funny! "lite snabbt" means "pretty fast"..  Aaaalmost right Burner! lol

Hey lina! yeah, I know, haven't been a faithful poster lately! Sowwy.. All is well actually! Feeling good!
Yeah, knowing different languages is fun.. You know dutch?? You used to live in the Netherlands?
And btw, I LOVE you're new avvie!! You look HOT!!  I need to get a new one soon too!

Will update my diet and workouts later! Am going to a spinning class soon.. no time now!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 21, 2002)

Ok.. an update..

Meal 1:
0.5 cup oatmeal
1/2 an apple
6 eggwhites

Meal 2:
2 oz lean meat
small orange
2 ww "knäckebröd" (don't ask.. lol)

Meal 3:
5 oz lean meat
veggies

Meal 4:
proteinshake
orange
8 almonds

Meal 5:
5 oz lean meat
veggies
2 tbsp cottage cheese
4 almonds

Workouts:
*Biking to gym an home (IN HEAVY RAIN!  ), about 20 min in total
*Weighttraining: Shoulders and abs
*60 min Spinning class, YIHAA!  fun fun fun!


----------



## lina (Oct 21, 2002)

NG, thanks sweetie for the compliment! Made my day!!!  

Smiles to you too!

Hope you had fun in the spinning class! I have never taken them! They do have them at my gym but I never seem to have the time for them!  Also I think I'm lil' intimidated by everyone in there...   I'm not a biker and my bum always seem to hurt after....but I heard it's a great workout!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 22, 2002)

Hey lina! You should def. try Spinning! It's tough, but you're tougher!  I think it's fun.. Used to be an instructor!

21st of Oct:

Meal 1:
6 whites
1/2 cup oatmeal
1/2  an apple

Meal 2:
8 almonds
2 ww "knäckebröd"
2 tbsp cottage cheese (feta- olive flavour..  )

Meal 3:
4 oz chicken breast
1 oz shrimps
veggies
2 almonds

Meal 4:
Proteinbar

Meal 5:
6 eggwhites
veggies
Some yoghurtcoated cashews..


----------



## Jenny (Oct 24, 2002)

Thursday 24th Oct

Meal 1:
6 eggwhites
1/2 cup oatmeal
apple
(nothing new here..  )

Meal 2:
1/2 cup kesella (high protein swedish thing, almost no fat)
2 apples
cinnamon, sweetner

Meal 3:
4oz lean pork
LOTS of veggies

Meal 4:
Proteinshake
apple

Meal 5:
8 eggwhites
small apple 
8 almonds
veggies


Workouts:
*60 min weighttraining.. legs. O U C H..
*Body-Step (going in a few mins.. ) I don't know HOW I'll be able to do it with these legs.. ouchie..  Lots of fun though, 60 min cardio


----------



## kuso (Oct 24, 2002)

hiya DRUNK!


----------



## david (Oct 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> You should def. try Spinning! It's tough, but you're tougher!  I think it's fun.. Used to be an instructor!
> 
> Hi NG!
> ...


----------



## Jenny (Oct 24, 2002)

Hey Kuso! What are you talking about!?  

Dave, yeah, I know, love it too! Though the different instructors tend to have different classes and som I can't stand.. I actually used to be a spinning instructor before.. I was never licensed, I just did it at "my" gym.. Am thinking of getting a license actually.. Yeah, I've done the disco ball thing too! Lots of fun! lol


----------



## david (Oct 25, 2002)

Hmmn... spinning class by NG....that sounds very


----------



## Jenny (Oct 25, 2002)

Lol, thanx Dave! 

Friday 25th

Meal 1:
6 whites
1/2 cup oatmeal
apple

Meal 2:
Proteinshake
half a small orange
8 almonds

Meal 3:
5 oz lean beef
veggies

Meal 4:
4 oz lean beef
veggies

Cheatmeal:
4 cookies
orange
ww crackers

Workouts:
*Weights: chest, triceps
*30 min cardio on stepper
*Teaching 2 dance classes for kids.. 6-7 yearolds and 8-9 yearolds.. 

I'm off to teach!


----------



## kuso (Oct 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey Kuso! What are you talking about!?




Opps, that babe with a hangover wasn`t you the other day?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> Opps, that babe with a hangover wasn`t you the other day?



I have noooo idea what you're talking about..


----------



## Jenny (Oct 27, 2002)

Have had a real nice weekend! Went to a prep-Personal Trainer course.. Was lots of fun! Lots of stuff about anatomy and muscle contractions and just different reactions in the body I didn't know about..
Have decided to get my license.. The "real" course is in november 23rd- 2nd of dec I think.. Will tell more when all is set..

Rob were in Stockholm all weekend.. missed him.. AND he'll be going to China AGAIN on friday.. After he's been in China for one week, he'll go to Hong Kong for 1 and a half week..   It so sucks...


----------



## Jenny (Oct 27, 2002)

28th of Oct:

Meal 1:
6 whites
1/2 cup oatmeal
small apple

"Meal"2:
2 apples
(I'm in serious need of REAL food.. need to bring something more tomorrow.. )

Meal 3:
Chicken sallad
(about 4 oz chicken breast)

Meal 4:
2 apples
(will bring protein-powder to work tomorrow!)

Meal 5:
4 oz chicken
1 cup rice
veggies

Meal 6:
4 strawberries
1 cup kesella (high protein thing)


----------



## Eggs (Oct 27, 2002)

Hey, that license sounds like a good deal (as did the prep-personal trainer course).

Hope everything is going well and you are enjoying life.  You know, I kind of like the idea of you being a personal trainer, I mean, this is what you love to do anyways!

Enjoyr your week and dont work too hard


----------



## Jenny (Oct 28, 2002)

Hey Eggie..  Good to see you here!

Yeah.. I really want to do this PT thing.. I think it'd be lots of fun.. very interesting.. but intense.. nine days, 12 hrs a day! 
I can do it, I can do it *chanting* ..

Take care pal,
Jen


----------



## Jenny (Oct 28, 2002)

Workout yesterday was:

*weights: shoulders and abs.. my shoulders are sore today!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 28, 2002)

Tuesday 29th of nov

Meal 1:
1/2 cup oatmeal (cooked with half an apple, cinnamon, sweetner and flaxseeds.. yum  )
6 eggwhites

Meal 2:
1 apple
1 mandarine

Meal 3:
4 oz chicken
sallad

Snack:
apple

Meal 5:
Proteinshake
apple

Meal 6:
1/2 a grilled skinless chicken
veggies
kesella

Workouts:
*weights: legs.. o u c h...  
*20 min intermediate cardio on bike..


----------



## kuso (Oct 28, 2002)

Hey sexy, whats happening there?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 29, 2002)

Hey Kus.. didn't see you coming..
I'm alright.. tired.. and bored.. but alright.. am working on my PT aplication here at work..


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

sorry...I must still be on invisible mod...will switch it off now 

Good luck with the application....sounds like it would be great!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 29, 2002)

Yeah.. I'm waiting for THE CALL right now..  faxed the application 30 mins ago.. talked to the guy to let him know that I was faxing just before that..  

CALL, CALL, CALL!!

I'll DIE if they tell me I'm not "thier material"!! I really will.. 

COME ooon, what takes him so long? Call you bastard, call..


----------



## Jenny (Oct 29, 2002)

Still no call..  I'm freaking out!


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

LOL.....relax babe....I`m sure you`ll do fine

The callers are NEVER as worried about you as you are about them.....they`re just lazy bastards usually


----------



## Jenny (Oct 29, 2002)

yeah.. I know.. I called again.. since I had another question about the payment.. an yeah.. I was getting anxious.. lol
Got the machine.. left a message.. 
The guy in charge is leaving for Paris tomorrow and won't be back until next week.. that's why I have to know TODAY..  

How are you Kuso darlin?


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> The guy in charge is leaving for Paris tomorrow and won't be back until next week.. that's why I have to know TODAY..



Sorry to intervene but NG, I know how you feel contemplating a call back and knowing the main person is going away the next day!!!!

Stay positive!!!  BTW, it's going to SNOW tomorrow, Saturday & Sunday!!!     All I know is that, it better be clear from New York to Chicago for my flight on Monday morning.  I don't care about the cold as much but the SNOW has got to GO!  

Your Diet looks great!  I'm getting ready to be re-motivated for Ft. Lauderdale!  (Clean dieting and hard workouts!!!!!)

TTYS!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

it's snowing here now! just sporatic flurries, really...but SNOW!

Don't worry, NG- you will get it!

Was thinking of you yesterday. I was watching CNN and saw that Europe went through a big wind storm or something severe? I do not think it got all the way to Sweden, but just the same. Did you get to see footge of that volcano erupt? I forget where in Italy that is....


----------



## Jenny (Oct 29, 2002)

Hey people!
Guess what? I GOT IT!!    

Not that I was ever worried..  

Dave.. I'm sorry you'll get snow.. BUT you are going back to Florida real soon.. and you'll get a lot of sun.. you bastard.. lol
I was actually there once around this time of year.. Got chased by that "Mitch" hurricane.. Scared the shit out of me.. 
But I wouldn't mind some nicer weather.. it so SUCKS here right now.. Maybe I should go working somewhere warm when I get my PT-license... hmmm.. after all it is a world-wide-license..  hmm, I like keeping that thought for while..  Rob would have to go with me though.. lol

B, hey, good seeing you again.. yeah, it is pretty windy here right now.. The storm did reach us, but it wasn't as strong when it came.. kept me up that night though.. I guess biking to work is out of the question..


----------



## Jenny (Oct 29, 2002)

wednesday 30th of Oct:

Meal 1:
1/2 cup oatmeal
apple
6 whites

Meal 2:
apple
2 ww crackers (tiny ones..  )
16 almonds

*1hr low-intensive biking
*30 min powerwalk


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

Congrats babe .....damned near gave yourself an ulcer for nothing


----------



## Jenny (Oct 29, 2002)

lol... me?  
how is the Japanese dog today?


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

Doing better thank....had a ruff ( LMAO -pun intended  ) weekend, but am recovering! 

Things good there?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 29, 2002)

sure.. pretty good.. Rob just sent me some new pics he's been taking.. he is such a hottie.. Maybe I don't deserve him..


----------



## HBSR (Oct 29, 2002)

Jassååå...du har fler älsklingar än mig!!!!!!!!!! Jaja...där ser man...visste att det fanns nåt mera bakom nätet... 

Men men..det är väl smällar man får ta... *snyft*

Tänkte att jag kikar in här men du har ju fullt upp...du ligger verkligen i.. 

Oki..nu måste jag kila....

Ville bara säga hej...

SKöt om dig snäckan..ses ikväll 

HBSR


----------



## Jenny (Oct 29, 2002)

Ditt lilla pucko älskling.. Vad ska jag annars göra på jobb? jobba?  Jag hoppas verkligen att du bara skojade.. verkligen.. 

förresten.. good timing..  skrev ju precis om dig!  är det ok om jag skickar lite bilder på dig till mina buddies här? 

nåja, du är väl på väg till din kurs nu.. och här sitter jag.. och dreglar över dina bilder.. oh my.. 

älskar dig, 
din egen,
MJMP


----------



## Jenny (Oct 29, 2002)

Kuso, did my big bad boyfriend scare you away?  that might mean that I actually have to do some WORK!!  naah.. I'll write some emails instead..  lol


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

Not at all babe....still think he needs some spelling lessons though


----------



## Jenny (Oct 29, 2002)

you should probably stop calling me babe.. HBSR is getting jeallous..


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

Opps  Sorry.



> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Not at all Ms Nike_Girl....still think he needs some spelling lessons though


----------



## Jenny (Oct 30, 2002)

Yeah Kus.. that's better.. but I think he was only kidding.. If he wasn't, I'll just tell him what a good husband and father you are!!!  
and you'll let him know how often I complain about missing him and stuff.. 
j/k, don't worry buddy, he's a "jellous- no, not happening"- type of person..


----------



## Stacey (Oct 30, 2002)

I'm sooo HAPPY for you NG!!!!!! Your going to be an awesome PT!!!!!
Good Luck honey!!


----------



## Eggs (Oct 30, 2002)

Hey NG, I'm excited for you!  That PT sounds like a whole lot of fun, I'm sure you'll love it.

As to HBSR scaring Kuso away... I'm a little scared too.   Anybody that uses that many smileys in his post must have a knife behind his back or something along those lines.

Hey, dont stab me... I'm just the messenger.

Oh, I hope the classes go well NG, tell us about them when you start.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanx P! I'm happy too!  I'm kinda nervous though.. need to start learning all those latin words for bones and muscles NOW.. otherwise I'll never pass that test.. Will buy some big posters of all the muscles and bones (you know those sceleton posters you often find in gyms) to put up (one at home and one at work), so I see it everyday and learn it bit by bit.. 

Hey Eggie! Thanks buddy, I think I'll love it too!  THE swedish nutrition guru (writer to a lot of books, read them all!!) will be my TEACHER.. So cool! 
Nahh, HBSR don't have many knifes.. but you never know..  He wouldn't hurt a fly ... but he is known to crack a lot of Eggs..


----------



## Jenny (Oct 30, 2002)

Thursday 31st Oct (Rob's LEAVING TOMORROW    )

Meal 1:
6 eggwhites
2 ww crackers
1/2 cup oatmeal w. flax seeds

"meal" 2:
Apple 

Meal 3:
4 oz chicken
veggies
1 tbsp olive oil

Meal 4:
proteinshake

Meal 5:
chicken breast
ww bread
veggies

Snack:
some pretzels..


----------



## Leslie (Oct 31, 2002)

Hey NG! I think its awesome you are going to become a PT Good luck!! The poster idea is  LOL


----------



## Stacey (Oct 31, 2002)

Hey honey!!!!!
That poster idea is great!!!! Smart thinking girl! Do you celebrate Halloween????
If soooo...Happy Halloween!!!
Sorry your hon is leaving tomorrow..I know that sucks!!!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 1, 2002)

Hey Les and P! Thanx girls!  
Les, I've wanted it for a long time.. Though I think I'll be the youngest one there.. lol.. I'm kinda used to that though.. 

P, yeah, I really need those posters.. Went to my local poster-store and they didn't have any.. sucky.. 
About Halloween, well, the swedish original way of celebrating it was just to honour the dead and but candles and things at the cementeries.. called Allhelgona afton ("All saints evening") and Allahelgona dag ("all saints day" )..
..  But now we have, as every other country , become pretty americanized and some celebrate it like you do.. But it's not very widely spread, no knocks on my door yesterday.. But there are always a lot of costumeparties going on this time of year.. Not going to any this year though.. 
Did you celebrate it much?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 1, 2002)

Friday 1st nov (Rob and I 28 months.. lol)

Meal 1:
1/2 cup oatmeal (cooked w. pieces of apple, cinnamon and flaxseeds)
6 whites

Meal 2:
Protein shake
apple

Meal 3:
chicken sallad

Meal 4:
protein shake

Meal 5:
4 oz roast beef
veggies

Meal 6:
1/2 cup kesella
apple, cinnamon, sweetner

Workouts:
*weights: chest, tricep
*cardio: 60 min low intensity


----------



## Jenny (Nov 1, 2002)

I'm drinking tons of water today.. And the bathroom has become my frequent hangout..  All the bathrooms are in the very other end of the building (the ones in my area are broken), so I get some good powerwalks out of it.. lol.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 1, 2002)

Hey Jen! That sounds really neat the way you guys do it! I figured you celebrated somehow! I didn't do much! I went to  my moms and helped pass out candy. We also had a halloween party at work..it was kinda lame though!!! 

HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND JEN!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2002)

ladies, how are ya!
so, P..what did you dress up as? I wanted to get those special contact lenses that make your eyes look all freaky, but didn'thave the 90.00 for them...
Should have seen some of the costumes I saw at the club last night...some were WAY funny!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2002)

Hey NG!
Happy Monday! Hope your weekend was great!
C-ya in a couple days!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 3, 2002)

Meal 1:
0.5 cup oatmeal (cooked with pieces of apple, cinnamon and flax seeds)
6 whites

Meal 2:
Protein shake
apple

Meal 3:
4 oz chicken filé
1/2 cup brown rice
1 small piece of a pear (had one bite, then decided not to have it.  )
1 cup raw kale

Meal 4:
Protein shake
apple

More to come..

Workouts:
*Weights: shoulders and abs
*Cardio: 60 min Spinning


----------



## Jenny (Nov 3, 2002)

Hey P! Aww, passing out candy with your mom, that's so sweet!  Hope you had an awesome weekend!

B, Hey buddy! So you had a fun Halloween night?
Hope you had a great weekend too!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 4, 2002)

BRR.. It's so god damn cold here in my office!!!  I even borrowed a sweater! still freezing! And I'm hungry.. 
and my hands are all dry, I HATE that.. 

I know, I'm such a whiner.. but I have a right to.. BF is on the other side of the planet.. sitting on a train outside HongKong..  It SUCKS! 

I think I need to update with some new pics.. long time ago..  I just need a tan.. I'm SO WHITE.. don't like that at all..


----------



## Stacey (Nov 4, 2002)

Hey Ng!
My hands get super dry in the winter too! I use vitamin E lotion, and it seems to help a lot!!! Give it a try!  
Girl I am so white to! I had to buy new makeup this weekend b/c my face was to dark..lol! Can't have that!!!
Oh~ This is Your journal..whine away!!! 
Hope you have a better night!!!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 4, 2002)

Hey Stace!
Thanx... I just might try vitamin E-lotion.. When the winter gets here, it'll be worse, so I might need it..  
And I actually plan on going tanning today.. or tonight.. I need some colour.. I wish they could come up with a tanning bed that wouldn't risk you skin cancer.. I always feel so bad going tanning..

I actually did have a better night, thank you.. But my shoulder and abs workout really sucked.. I forgot my hair ribbon and my training gloves.. that pretty much pissed me off.. lol 

Take care babe!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 4, 2002)

Ok.. TCD is helping me with a new meal plan.. We'll see how this will turn out.. 

(veggies not included in cals..)

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
10 almonds
1 cup cabbage
233 cals, 12g fat, 4g carbs, 29g protein
(I'm still a bit hungry... probably need to put oatmeal here too.. )

Meal 2 (after leg workout + cardio ) :
1 apple
1 tbsp flax seed
about 35 g whey powder
310 cals, 14g fat, 16g carbs, 31g protein

Meal 3:
5 oz lean beef 
1 cup cabbage
1/2 cup red pepper and small onions
0.5 tbsp olive oil
376 cals, 19g fat, 0g carbs, 42g protein

Meal 4:
5 oz lean pork
lots of veggies (mushrooms, cabbage, red pepper and spinach..)
1/2 an avocado
437 cals, 27g fat , 6g carbs, 43g protein

Meal 5:
3 tablespoons kesella
1/3 small apple
1 oz pork
5 almonds

Totals:
1582 cals
81g fat 48%, 53g carbs 10%, 161 g protein 42%

Workouts:
*Legs.. I think I'm gonna write the whole w/o for once.. lol
5 min warm up at the elleptical

Leg extensions: 4 sets of 8-10, 70-80lbs (35-40kg)
Leg press: 4 sets of 20, 120lbs (60kg)
Lying leg curls (I hate lying there showing off my ass!  ):
4 sets of 10-12, 60-70lbs (30-35 kg)
Rear lunges in Smith machine: 4 sets of 10-12, bar (dunno how much it weighs.. just a regular bar) + 20lbs (10kg)
Seated calf raises: 4 sets of 8-10 60-70lbs 

*After legs, 30 min cardio on elleptical  Ouchie
*30 min slow biking, stationary (was watching the bachelor (sp?) ) to losen up my legs a bit.. didn't help much..


----------



## Stacey (Nov 5, 2002)

Wow! Good luck with the new diet!!

yes, definatly try that Vitamin E lotion...I swear by it in the winter months!! 
I know what ya mean about feeling bad going tanning..I do to!! I have gone probably 15 times since I have been married... and I use to go every day!!!! 
I need some color to girl~ I do go to the Mystic tanning thing before a big weekend! Its safe..I hope!

Anyway ~ I am glad you had a better night girl!!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 5, 2002)

Hey Stace!
Thanks.. but I'm kinds scared of all that fat.. I'm just experimenting today.. we'll see how it goes.. 

Yeah.. I know what you mean about tanning almost everyday.. When I did the cheerleading at the hockey games, I tanned like twice a week.. not good..  Have only done it like 2 times since the beginning of the summer..
What's mystic tanning?  Another thing not introduced to my country I guess.. lol

Thanks for popping in babe! 

J


----------



## Jenny (Nov 5, 2002)

I've booked my flight and hotel for my PT course.. 
Will stay with a girl I met at the prep-course.. She has the biggest implants I've EVER seen.. and she has done something to her lips and face.. lol.. But she is really sweet and I think we'll get along just fine..  It's nice to have someone while going there.. 

I talked to the owner of my favourite gym today about starting up my PT thing there.. They were very interested and I will pay mothly to be able to train my clients there! 
And, I've got my first client!!  He's a professional golfer.. Very young, I think younger than me and desperately skinny!  I haven't met him yet, but I think it'll be great.. 
I've already started studying.. I know the main bones now and all the positions (weird latin names.. ).. I want to be as prepared as I can be!


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> I talked to the owner of my favourite gym today about starting up my PT thing there.. They were very interested and I will pay mothly to be able to train my clients there!
> ...



Hey NG!

Congratulations on your first client!    I think you'll do great!!!  

Just out of curiousity, how does the gym come up with the PT fees.  By percentage of your overall clients or flat rate fee monthly.  Ours is a flat fee of $400 monthly. 

I'm back from the freezing cold now and sweating in the beautiful heat!  

TTYS!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 5, 2002)

Hey Dave! Thanks! 
I won't start training him until January.. I need my license first..

My gym charges about 200$ the first 3-6 months to get you started.. then they raise it to 400$.. I like 200 better..  But I guess it's pretty decent!  Do you have PT as your full time job?

And congrats to getting back to the heat.. I'm so f*ckin jellous!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 5, 2002)

Hey woman!! Aww don't get discouraged about fat!! It will be good for you! I eat a lot of fat!!!  Mystic tanning is New here too! Its this machine thing you get into, standing..and it sprays you for 14 seconds on the front, then you turn around, and it sprays you up and down on your back for 14 more seconds..Its like a self tanning spray..but you do not look orange at all, and it last for about 5 days. ITs neat!! And Safe.. and you look like you have been tanning for a month or more!
 Maybe u guys will get it soon!
Thats funny about the girl your staying w/ ..with the big implants! Try not to stare!! I know we are GIRLS..But sometimes, its hard! lol!! 
Thats great about your gym wanting to hire you!! CONGRATS!!!

Have a great evening!!!


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey Dave! Thanks!
> I won't start training him until January.. I need my license first..
> 
> ...



Well, as I was explaining to the GF that $400 isn't that much as long as the clients are still there etc.  I figured if you train 4 clients a day/5 times a week at $30 + an hour, then, the $400 isn't that bad but on the other hand... no clients and $400= poverty!   

I was secretely training people and had an "in" with the manager and he didn't care.  I only had two clients and they came 6 times a week for 2 months.  But, I have stopped since I started traveling etc.  One of my clients I ended up getting him a job in Atlanta so, I lost him.  As for the girl, she was temporary and I won't really have time to train them, along with myself and go to school.  Something had to give....


----------



## Eggs (Nov 5, 2002)

Hey NG - Your first client and all huh?  Well, the $400 isnt cheap, but with a few clients I think you'll do just fine.  Good luck with your diet.  Hey, some guys like girls who are white in the winter... the cold gives their cheeks a nice pink tint and... you get the point.  Plus, its a nice break from being constantly bronze.

Anyways, good luck on your memorization!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 5, 2002)

Hey Stace.. 
Oh! I've heard about that spray thing! I really want to try that! I hope it gets here soon.. I do doubt it though.. Sweden is sweden.. 
Yeah, it is pretty funny about that girl with the huuuuge implants.. I actually saw her on a swedish talkshow (kinda like a not so freaky Ricki Lake show), where her friend took her there to tell her that she thought that she should stop doing so much plastic surgery!!  It was so funny.. And I hope I won't hate her guts after a few days.. But I think I'll be ok, she is kinda nice!

Dave, that "in" deal sounds good.. Not happening here though..  The normal price for a PT here is about 50$ (tax included).. A bit more expensive I guess.. It will probably take some time to get 4 clients a day 5 days a week though.. Have any good tips to reach new clients.? Maybe there's something I haven't thought of

Eggs, hey buddy!
Yeah, I know!! My first client!!  Maybe I'll make him the new Tiger Woods!  
And I know it's ok to be white, I just don't like it.. And that pink tint is pretty easy to fake.. It's called blush.. When I get really cold my nose gets all red, is that pretty too?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 5, 2002)

Wednesday November 6th

Meal 1:
6 eggwhites 1 yolk
0.4 cup oatmeal (1 dl)
1/3 apple, flaxseeds, sweetner and cinnamon in oatmeal
296cals, 6g fat, 33g carbs, 28g protein.
(too little cals again I think.. wasn't hungry though.. should probably bump up the fat a little tomorrow..)

Meal 2:
4 oz chicken filé (I actually cooked this at 05:45 this morning..  )
0.5 tbsp flax
5 almonds
1/3 small apple
303 cals, 14g fat, 8g carbs, 36g protein

Meal 3 :
5 oz chicken
0.5 tbsp flax seed oil
Lots of veggies (broccoli, cabbage, spinach etc. )
5 almonds
324 cals, 15g fat, 1g carbs, 44g protein

Meal 4: 
Protein shake (35g powder) 
1tbsp flax
1 small apple
292cals, 14g fat, 12g carbs, 31g protein

(Rob (TCD, not BF) advised me not to have whey except for post W/o, but I forgot to bring food to work for this meal.. I think I'll live..  )

Meal 5:
5.5 oz chicken
LOTS of green veggies (broccoli, spinach and lots of cabbage)
5 almonds
287cals, 8g fat, 1g carbs(veggies not counted, 49g protein

Meal 6:
4 whites
1 yolk
cabbage
126cals, 5g fat, 2g carbs, 7g protein

TOTALS: (veggies not included..)
1628cals
204g protein 52%
57g carbs incl fiber (47g active) 12%
63g fat 36%

*30 min slow biking.. I felt so light headed and couldn't do as much as I planned.. I don't know if it's my mind messing with me or really the body not yet used to this diet..


----------



## Jenny (Nov 6, 2002)

AAOWWW..  my legs hurt SO BAD from my leg workout yesterday..  I dread going to the bathroom (long way there and problems getting seated ..), but I'm drinking so much water (3 liters by 10:30 AM..), I need to go all the time.. 
Oh, the problems in life....


----------



## Robboe (Nov 6, 2002)

Hey Jen  

Looks decent.

Are you going with bi-weekly carb ups?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 6, 2002)

Hey Rob! 
Decent? well, good!

Uhm, yeah, I think I'll go for bi-weekly carb ups.. The active carb g wil be 47g after all the meals today (planned the rest of 'em..).. But I'm a bit unsure, is that low enough for bi-weekly?


----------



## Robboe (Nov 6, 2002)

It's not gonna make that much difference.

People usually say keep the carbs below 20g if you do bi-weekly carb ups, but since the oivernight fast is enough to deplete liver glycogen quite a bit, it's not gonna make a significant difference.

Besides, on NHE, the daily intake for carbs is between 30-60g. I just tell people to keep them below 50g to give them a more precise figure


----------



## Jenny (Nov 6, 2002)

Ok.. sounds good.. I've heard that you store about 1800 cals as glucose though.. and I doubt that would be that much depleted over a night.. 

I'm going for bi-weekly.. What you say makes a lot of sense.. 
*in a mummy voice*
I follow the words of the master


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> Dave, that "in" deal sounds good.. Not happening here though..  The normal price for a PT here is about 50$ (tax included).. A bit more expensive I guess.. It will probably take some time to get 4 clients a day 5 days a week though.. Have any good tips to reach new clients.? Maybe there's something I haven't thought of



OK NG, I will try to explain it the quickest way.

Tactic # 1

Well, actually I never advertised that I would train anyone but where I worked as a bouncer it just came so naturally to strike up a conversation about BB/Fitness.  When you socialize, generally, "good people" (not the drunks or the clowns) will ask what your interest and hobbies are etc.

*Start thinking about your own friend's or people you run in to day to day that don't workout.* 

That is where  I will tell them that I work out religiously, explain my goals and how I achieved them (shown on my website).  Then, to fully execute their interest, I will then tell them how much "fun" I have working out.  Also, tell them that it's exciting to see all the hotbods across america especially South Florida and the South Florida events.  Which this does not limit to just BB/Fitness but to outdoor Volleyball, swimming etc.

In a nutshell, I tell them that BB/Fitness is a lifestyle that improves the health and mind.  Then, in turn, they'll ask me for guidance in which I will gladly accept!

I would then give them 5 sessions free that has to be done consecutively and the results from that is they feel instantly great after a week and hire you thereafter, because they want that continued improvement/results.

Hope this helps!  Basically again, I never sell and idea but when those ask, "how do I improve my health", "What do you do for fun" right there, hook, line and sinker!  

_QUOTE:  "It is those on the outside looking in are the ones who want to be a part of anything but for one reason or another, needs someone to help them take that first step!"   _

PS.  *I also truly believe, based on your appearance, knowledge and your own successes, those who come into the gym seeking a personal trainer, you won't be overlooked.  You'll probably be their first choice!* 

*I met a girl, personal trainer, in my latest travels in the New York area who went from 180 lbs. to 125 lbs in 4 years which also translates to 15 inch waist to a 4 inch waist.  She has posted her before and after pictures at the gym and believe me, I was chatting away with ladies in need of trainers and I asked them based on the board, who they most likely would consider and they picked her.  So, I struck up a conversation with this personal trainer and she is the "sweetest" girl you could ever meet, very knowledgeable etc.  The 2 keys of her success.  1) Do what you teach 2) Self presentation is a must! (personality and physical well being)* 

TTYS!


----------



## Robboe (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Ok.. sounds good.. I've heard that you store about 1800 cals as glucose though.. and I doubt that would be that much depleted over a night..
> 
> I'm going for bi-weekly.. What you say makes a lot of sense..
> ...



450g ?

The liver alone holds between 60-120g depending on your size.

Muscles potentially hold in the range of 500-700g, depending on your size.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 6, 2002)

well.. alrighty then.. all I remember was that the guy who told me (at a seminare) that the body stored about 1800 cals of carbs.. liver or not liver, my brain has lost it..

*note to self: never try to be smart in front of Mr Chicken.. he'll smash you down..


----------



## Jenny (Nov 6, 2002)

Will force myself to do some more cardio today... my legs hurt so bad! But I have to get the blood flowing.. 
I'm thinking of adding morning cardio.. but I don't know wether to add it right now or save it to later for a tweak.. hmm.. I'll see.. maybe some days at least.. 

Oh Dave, THANK you.. that is very sweet! The gym will actually help me a lot with  PR (not for free of course..  ). But those are some good tips! Thank you!  I'm trying to cut some now.. A leaner me would probably attract more clients..


----------



## Stacey (Nov 6, 2002)

HEYYYY!! I saw you online and wanted to tell you HI!!!!
Have a great night honey!!!


----------



## Eggs (Nov 6, 2002)

You're nose gets red and runs all over the place... ummm, pretty?  Well, I do know when to shut up, no comment 

Good looking meals!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 6, 2002)

Hey P and Eggie..
I must have left before I saw your post Stace.. To bad, would have been fun to chat some.. 

Eggs, yep, that's me..  well, maybe not the running, or well..  I'll shut up now too.. 
It was so darn cold here yesterday.. When I got inside (after like 10mins outside) my cheeks were all stiff and I could hardly smile.. I hate this.. and more is coming.. 
I would like to have "tank top and jeans" weather all the time.. Not too hot and humid, just sunny.. and you are not too cold wearing a tank top.. How cold does it get in your city?


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

Hey bab....um.....Ms Nike_Girl  Whats happening?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

Hey Kus..  That was a close call.. lol
Well.. not much.. Still at work.. will leave in about 2 hours.. Back and biceps workout tonight.. I really feel like hitting it hard today! And I'll get some cardio done! 
How about you? No sign of that freaky virus anymore?


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

It was close 

2 hours eh?? Will you spend that on here? 

That virus seems to have mutated into the flu  so I had to blow off my back and bi workout last night  I`m upping doses on al vitamins and I`m hoping to make up for it on Saturday.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

Aww.. Kuso.. I'm sorry! So frustrating when you're not able to workout.. But makes you appreciate it so much more when you get back!  I'm such a postive sucker sometimes! 

Well of course I will spend the last two hours here, what else would I be doing? working?


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

Thanks hon ( is that acceptable?  )! It is pretty frustrating :mad Hopefully just another couple of days though til I`m back kicking ass 

You have the best job.....dunno why you`d wanna change


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

Yeah.. I hope you'll be back i there soon!  
The best job? naaah.. Well I guess it's alright.. I shouldn't complain..  But I think being PT will be more fun..


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

Being a PT will kick ass, but your access will be limited..........very hard choice to make


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

Yeah.. I don't know how I'll work that out.. hmm.. Maybe I could by a Palm pilot and surf while the clients are doing their sets..?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

I could just see that...your clients are grunting, groaning, panting away...you are above them laughing at the postings...and just saying...
"Great job! 1 more rep! Push it!"
..and not even watching....


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

.....and when a client says something funny you say "laugh out loud"


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

yeah.. that would really make me a good PT!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

well, just get your clients hooked onto IM.com and they will understand...
"oh, it is Kuso......"


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

yeah.. exactly..


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

SHIT, I've almost got 1000 post!  Am I becoming a post whore??


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

the pc term for you is:
highly posting person, thank you!


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> Oh Dave, THANK you.. that is very sweet! The gym will actually help me a lot with  PR (not for free of course..  ). But those are some good tips! Thank you!  I'm trying to cut some now.. A leaner me would probably attract more clients..




The Gym better!    What does that $400 go towards?!?  They make your business cards and do the promo boards and you'll probably be the hottest gal on it!  

What type of people are in your gym?  Hardcore or mixture.  If it's a majority of gals/women in their who are turned off by freaky shredded gals, be careful, don't shread yourself too much or you'll turn that group off.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

Hey Dave!  You're flattering me way to much!  

Well, I don't think I'll have to worry about shreadding myself too much.. I DO need a cut right now! The gym where I'm gonna bring my clients is kind of a "health gym", not hardcore at all. Which is good, cause I'll probably mostley be training "normal"   people.. 
I'll basicly be the only female PT there.. I think there is one more, but she's pretty old I think.. So that's a good thing! Personal Training isn't as big here as in the states btw..

The gym were I WORK OUT though, there are some hardcore and some not.. It's a good mix.. I'm basicly the only girl there though..  So yeah, I do think people notice me there.. lol.. There are some other girls who go there (I'm the only girl there 9 times out of 10.. ), but they don't really "workout" as per my definition.. I will advertise as a PT there too, and I don't have to pay anything to train clients there, since it is sort of an association and not owned by anyone.. No one has a winning interest.. An my boyftriend is on the board.. I pay about 55$ a year to train there and it has everthing you need..  But it's not a very "nice" environment and I don't think it would be a good market for a PT.. But I will def try there too!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

hey..I thought you left! You are at home now? How is your gym not a nice environment?

So...the only girl in your gym...do all the guys line up to offer to spot you? I can see that happening...


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

I had a great back workout today! I'll try to write all my workouts here from now on.. 

*2 min warm-up, rowing machine..
Back:
*Lat pulldown 4 sets of 8-10, 70-80lbs (35-40 kg)
*Close grip pulldowns, 4 sets of 8-10, 70-80lbs (35-40kg)
*Seated wide-grip row, 4 sets of 8-10, 100-110 lbs (50-55 kg)
*Back extensions (Good Mornings), 4 sets of 8-10, 0-10lbs (0-5kg)

Bicep:
*Barbell curl, 2 sets of 12, barbell
*seated curl, 3 sets of 8, 10lbs (5kg)
*"Both arm cable curl", 3 sets of 10, 30lbs 

Cardio:
*1:1 intervals on stepper, 25 min S W E A T Y!! 
*30 min powerwalk


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey..I thought you left! You are at home now? How is your gym not a nice environment?
> 
> So...the only girl in your gym...do all the guys line up to offer to spot you? I can see that happening...



Yep.. at home.. 

About spotting.. well it happens.. mostly new people there, who haven't seen me work out with my boyfriend.. He's big, so people who have seen me with him usually don't bother me..  
BF and I usually work out together too.. 
The most annoying line I ever got, was from this out of shape guy, giving me pointers and trying to sound like he knew what he was talking about.. lol


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

"The most annoying line I ever got, was from this out of shape guy, giving me pointers and trying to sound like he knew what he was talking about.. lol "
***that's funny!
I remember going into a GNC once, some big dough boy was working the counter. I was asking about some products and he was like: "I take this and this and this...."
All I could think was" And you look Sooooo good...." You actually have to WORK OUT!

Yeah, I could see how havingf a big BF would deter most guys...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

so...what did you say to that annoying guy? Nice or tell him that you are a PT?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

Thursday 8th of November 

Meal 1:
1/2 cup oatmeal (w. flaxseeds)
6 whites, 1 yolk
5 almonds
341 cals, 9g fat, 30g carbs (-fiber), 30g protein

Meal 2:
4 oz chicken
0.5 tbsp flax
cabbage
2 almonds
257 cals, 12g fat, 0g carbs, 35g protein

Meal 3:
4.5 oz chicken
0.5 tbsp flax
cabbage, broccoli
266 cals, 11g fat, 0g carbs, 39g protein

Meal 4: (after workouts..)
35g whey
1 tbsp flax
248cals, 14g fat, 0g carbs, 31g protein

Meal 5:
5.5 oz roast beef
Lots of veggies
308cals, 13g fat, 0g carbs, 44g protein

Meal 6:
5 oz chicken
0.5 tbsp olive oil
veggies
289 cals, 12g fat, 0g carbs, 43g protein

Daily totals: (veggies not included)
1685 cals
216g protein 53%
31g g active carbs 7%
72g fat 40%


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

cabbage? oof.
Nothing personal, but I like reading Lina's food intake better....
She does culture night...I know where I'M going for dinner!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

Burner.. I basicly just told him "Thank you" and avvoided him.. No need to make a scene..


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> cabbage? oof.
> Nothing personal, but I like reading Lina's food intake better....
> She does culture night...I know where I'M going for dinner!



 She is? That girl is so darn sweet!!  I wanna come too! If I wasn't so darn full already..


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> She is? That girl is so darn sweet!!  I wanna come too! If I wasn't so darn full already..




AND you are polite! Is there no end to your awesomeness?!?!?


"I wanna come too! If I wasn't so darn full already.. "
***cabbage will do that to you.....

Cabbage? As in COLE SLAW? What do you put on cabbage? Ranch?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

Put on?  I eat it raw..


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm going to bed now! Take care B!  If I don't see you tomorrow, I hope you'll have a great weekend!

Take care,
NG


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

Good night! (I'm working in the club all weekend...guranteed to have a GREAT weekend!)
c-ya on Monday!


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey Dave!  You're flattering me way to much!
> 
> Well, I don't think I'll have to worry about shreadding myself too much.. I DO need a cut right now! The gym where I'm gonna bring my clients is kind of a "health gym", not hardcore at all. Which is good, cause I'll probably mostley be training "normal"   people..
> ...



Those are some great prices.  What's the name of your gym?  I think it's time for you to post and updated picture of yourself in your trainers outfit.  Wear Nike of course!


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Put on?  I eat it raw..



Tasty?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 8, 2002)

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
½ cup oatmeal (cooked w. Flax seeds)
cinnamon, sweetner
307 cals, 6g fat (oops, too little..), 30g carbs, 29g protein

Meal 2:
4 oz chicken
cabbage, broccoli
0.5 tbsp flax oil
243 cals, 11g fat, 0g carbs, 34g protein

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
0.5 tbsp flax
broccoli, brussel sprouts, mushrooms
289 cals, 12g fat, 0g carbs, 43g protein

Meal 4: (beginning of carb up)
35g whey
banana 
1 ww cracker

Meal 5: (real carb-up meal)
4 oz roastbeef
Wild rice (I actually didn't measure it.. would guess 1,5 cup..  )
veggies


----------



## Jenny (Nov 8, 2002)

Dave.. Sure.. I'll get it done.. Maybe as soon as this weekend!  I was planning on putting up new pics anyway! 

Kuso.. Well.. You get used to it actually.. not that bad!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 8, 2002)

I had a great back-workout last night.. I can so feel it today.. I???m extremly sore.. ..  
So, Friday at last.. I???m so god damn tired, and I don???t have much work to do, so time does not exactly fly by.. I???m actually writing this in Word, to copy and paste later.. The internet connection is off at the entire company for some reason.. That makes the day even more boring..  If it was monday, I'd probably kill myself..   

Rob???s been away for a week now.. .. I miss him so incredibly much.. 1 and a half week left until he gets back.. that???s a lot..  I feel so tired and worn out right now I just want to snuggle up with him.. Lying in his arms..  Rob, COME BACK NOW, you hear?!?   guess it won???t work.. 

Don???t have much planned this weekend.. which I really look forward to.. I so don???t feel like partying.. I feel like going to bed pretty early.. I???ve not been sleeping well this week and I def need to catch up..   Will probably meet some girlfriends for a movie or something..


----------



## Jenny (Nov 8, 2002)

Had a great workout again today.. Used a thermo.. could be a reason.. 

*Warm up: biking to gym ( I love my mountainbike), 15 mins

*Chest: All in chilos, (for pounds x2.2)
Dumbell bench press, 3 sets of 8, 30kg
Incline dbl bench press, 3 sets of 8, 30kg 
Pec Deck, 3 sets of 8, 45 kg  (or maybe that's an american brand.. .. that would make it 45lbs.. )
Incline cable lying flye, 3 sets of 8, 10kg <- I suck at those 

Tricep:
Pushdowns, 4 sets of 8, 20kg
Lying triceps extension, 4 sets of 8, bar+ 5kg 
Assisted triceps dip, 3 sets of 8-10

*Cardio:
25 mins 123 intervals on stepper.. again, sweaty.. 
15 min bike ride home


----------



## Fade (Nov 8, 2002)

Wow, I've never been in here.

Howdy NG how ya doing?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 8, 2002)

hi NG!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 8, 2002)

Hey Fade! Welcome to my hangout! 

I'm fine thanks.. Beginning of friday night here (6:45 PM).. And I need a shower.. 
How are you, Mr Big guns?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 8, 2002)

Hey NT! (gee, I'm popular today.. )

Nice to see you here! Wazzup?


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

I just started my strict routine and did spinning this morning, NG. Man, did I pour sweat!  Got my weight workout in 3  hours!!!

See, you ARE a good inspiration!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 8, 2002)

Good job Dave!  I'm proud of you! I wish I was teaching it.. When I was an instructor, I used to walk around in class during the hardest song, yelling to them to work harder (a few inches from their face..lol) ..  Was a lot of fun.. Man, I should start doing that again!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 8, 2002)

Plus.. I didn't have to work so hard on that song..


----------



## Fade (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey Fade! Welcome to my hangout!
> 
> I'm fine thanks.. Beginning of friday night here (6:45 PM).. And I need a shower..
> How are you, Mr Big guns?


Other than hungry I'm ok. 

Will it be a HOT shower?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 8, 2002)

Ok.. I have to eat now! Ciao! Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 8, 2002)

Fade..  yep.. probablt will be.. The cold ones make my n.. uhm.. muscles so stiff.. 

Gotta go, have a great weekend! And give my best to the wife!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Good job Dave!  I'm proud of you! I wish I was teaching it.. When I was an instructor, I used to walk around in class during the hardest song, yelling to them to work harder (a few inches from their face..lol) ..  Was a lot of fun.. Man, I should start doing that again!



Yes, my instructor seems to do that, too!  She would sit there and start dancing to the coolest-hardest song and walk over to our bikes moving the notches on us!  But she is HOT so I don't mind.  (plus she's my friend!)


----------



## Jenny (Nov 9, 2002)

Saturday 9th of november

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
0.5 cup oatmeal 
sweetner, cinnamon
5 almonds
341 cals, 9g fat, 30g carbs, 30g protein

Meal 2:
5 oz salmon
cabbage and broccili
15 cashews
320 cals, 16g fat, 6 g carbs, 39g protein

Meal 3:
6 oz chicken
broccoli, mushrooms, cabbage and red pepper
25 cashews.. 
520 cals, 26g fat (oopsie), 12g carbs, 59g protein

Meal 4:
6 whites
1 yolk
159 cals, 5g fat, 2g carbs, 24g protein

Meal 5:
35g proteinpowder
10 almonds
197cals, 6g fat, 2g carbs, 33g protein

Totals (kinda low today):
1586 cals
67g fat 39%
51g carbs 13%
185 g protein 48%


----------



## Jenny (Nov 9, 2002)

I'm FUQIN PISSED! I really wanted to go spinning today.. And I need the cardio.. and guess what, the class is FULL!!  Now what do I do? It's raining outside, so a run would not be a good idea!..


----------



## Robboe (Nov 9, 2002)

Is there not a leisure centre near you with an indoor running track, or indoor basketball hall?

Go run in that.

Or just suck it up and go run in the rain. You'll get wet when you shower afterwards, so who cares?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 9, 2002)

Hey Rob.. 
Nope.. no leisure center near me.. But I could go to my other gym (I have one cardio-class gym and one Weight and cardio machine gym..  ) and work some on the stepper.. And I do have a stationary bike at home.. 

Nah.. I'll take a run.. I think the rain stopped now actually.. Just need the food to sink down some.. 

Anyways, thanks!  Having a nice saturday?


----------



## Robboe (Nov 9, 2002)

Not really. I'm sitting here putting off doing work, and the fact that i know it's still there no matter how long i wait is annoying.

I'll hate myself even more when i actually get into the work and realise i would have gotten even more done if i had went and started earlier.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 9, 2002)

You suck!  

Come on, get started! Can't be that bad.. 

I've  been doing the same with my running.. I really don't want to go..


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Hey NG,

I just did your cardio for you!  

85 degrees here in Ft. Lauderdale, today.  What  a wonderful thing to have the sun and the temp just right in order to exercise and sweat!  

BTW, hello!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 9, 2002)

Dave, I hate your guts!! 

 I want sun and heat too...

I actually did my cardio.. 70 min biking in front of a good Dvd..  pretty neat too.. But Florida sounds so much nicer.. 

I hope you'll have a great saturday!


----------



## Robboe (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Dave, I hate your guts!!
> 
> I want sun and heat too...
> ...




Screw that. I'd live in antartica in a flash if there were cute-ass little Swedish babes there.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> 
> Screw that. I'd live in antartica in a flash if there were cute-ass little Swedish babes there.



 Yeah.. but what am I supposed to do with them?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 10, 2002)

Went to a friends place yesterday and watched some movies.. 4 girls and a tv.. we had a good time.. though I fell asleep during the last movie.. I always do that.. I just can't keep my eyes open.. 
They were all drinking coke (real coke too!!) and snacking.. But I held on tight to my best friend; my water bottle..


----------



## Jenny (Nov 10, 2002)

Sunday 10th of nov

I got up later than usual today, so I'll make my meals a bit bigger since I will probably not get 6 meals in..

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1/2 cup oatmeal
5 almonds
418 cals, 15g fat, 31g carbs, 36g protein

Meal 2:
5.5 oz lean pork
veggies
5 almonds
362 cals, 18g fat, 1 g carbs, 47g protein

Meal 3:
7 whites
2 yolks
10 almonds
306 cals, 17g fat, 4g carbs, 31g protein

Meal 4:
6 oz chicken
lots of veggies
5 almonds
310 cals, 9g fat, 1g carbs, 53g protein

Meal 5:
35g whey
0.5 tbsp flax
188 cals, 7g fat, 0g carbs, 31g protein

Totals (veggies not included..):
1584 cals
199g protein 52%
36g carbs 9%
65g fat 38%

Workouts:
OFF


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> Yeah.. but what am I supposed to do with them?



Well I have several ideas but I think your BF may get angry


----------



## Jenny (Nov 10, 2002)

Hey Kus! *ignoring pornal comment*
I'm working on some pics right now.. might post today..


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

now that just perked me up  

Having a good Sunday??


----------



## Jenny (Nov 10, 2002)

Yeah.. I woke up pretty late.. unusual for me.. editing pics now, trying to make it look like I have a tan..


----------



## Jenny (Nov 10, 2002)

Ok.. here are some pics.. BEFORE pics (so be nice! lol).. took em outside and it was freezing.. 
First just a small front pic..


----------



## Jenny (Nov 10, 2002)

quality sucks a bit since I tried tanning me up.. lol


----------



## Jenny (Nov 10, 2002)

back..


----------



## Jenny (Nov 10, 2002)

and side.. don't like this one..


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

Oh yeah, nice pix, VERY Almond Joy  

I think you should add that first one to your sig  

Looking good, and looking forward to the "after pix"

How long is this diet going to last?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 10, 2002)

Thanks.. 
The diet will last as long as I need it.. I see it more like a lifestyle change.. avoiding carbs.. Don't have any time limits right now..  I'm planning on putting up a web page for my PT thing and would need to have a photo shoot too.. So.. we'll see what happens..


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

Pro shots too eh? Things are getting better and better round here


----------



## Jenny (Nov 10, 2002)

Well.. we'll see...


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

Nice sig NG


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey Kus! *ignoring pornal comment*
> I'm working on some pics right now.. might post today..



You've got my attention with this particular posts!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Dave, I hate your guts!!



Don't hate me, love me... even my mother doesn't love me!   

Today's achievement.

Three words for NG!

Mango's South Beach!

(pictures will follow!   )


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> You've got my attention with this particular posts!



I think you must have been a little flustered there bud....they are already postd


----------



## Jenny (Nov 10, 2002)

Dave.. you're kinda confusing me..


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

Oh my!  Love the frontal pose! (Legs, stomach & Chest)  How tall are you, NG?

Hey Kuso, Her body reminds me of Stacy Keibler!!!  (Your favorite!)

Looking ever so good, NG!  Very proportional!  Be very proud!  

Next time, include that gorgeous face!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> I think you must have been a little flustered there bud....they are already postd



In other words, I'm going to Mango's South Beach and South Beach in general and like always, will be taking pictures of "Beautiful Strangers" as Madonna would say!

In a different way I was saying how beautiful and warm it is in South Beach!!!  Because I know NG loves hearing it!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 10, 2002)

Thanks Dave! 
I'm 174cm.. I could translate it to feet, but I would probably screw it up.. 

And oh yeah.. the face was in them originally, but I couldn't  "pose" and keep a straight face..  and the sun was in my eyes..  will include in after pics, promise!


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Hey Kuso, Her body reminds me of Stacy Keibler!!!  (Your favorite!)



Actually, now that you mention it, upper bod is similar.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 10, 2002)

Nice delts.

Shame there's no face in there.


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Thanks Dave!
> I'm 174cm.. I could translate it to feet, but I would probably screw it up..
> 
> And oh yeah.. the face was in them originally, but I couldn't  "pose" and keep a straight face..  and the sun was in my eyes..  will include in after pics, promise!



OK, after finding the conversion of your height, I have you as 5 ft. 7 inches approximately!

_So here is my conversion and Kuso and everyone will agree here._

*NG + 5'7", great bod + great personality= 1 Damn Hottie!  *


----------



## Jenny (Nov 10, 2002)

Dave.. thanks.. 

Chicken.. thanks..

we just had a little family gathering.. it's fathers day here today.. Everyone was eating cake and cinnabuns and cookies.. except me..  I had a cup of tea.. and 10 almonds..


----------



## Stacey (Nov 10, 2002)

Hey Jen!! You look great in your pics girl!!!  Thanks for sharing!!! You can see a lot of definition everywhere! YOU LOOK GREAT!!

Hows the weekend going?? I wish it wasn't sunday already!! My hubby and I have been together non stop since friday at 6pm..its Kinda WIERD, but very, very nice!!

Anyway...todays my cheat meal..And I sooo need it. I have been low carbing/ NO carbing, no cheats~ Sooo I am looking forward to this!
Take care girl!!
Stacey


----------



## Jenny (Nov 10, 2002)

Aww, thank you sweetie!  I need a lot of work, but I feel this is a good start! 

I'm so glad you've been spending a lot of time with your honey! Really nice! 

I hope you have a great cheat meal! You SO deserve it! 

See ya soon,
Jen


----------



## Jenny (Nov 11, 2002)

Monday 11th of november:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
0.5 cup oatmeal
384cals, 12g fat, 30g carbs, 35g protein

Meal 2:
4 oz chicken
0.5 tbsp flax 
243 cals, 11g fat, 0g carbs, 34g protein

Meal 3:
5.5 oz chicken 
0.5 tbsp flax
broccoli, cabbage and cauliflower
312 cals, 12g fat, 0g carbs, 47g protein

Meal 4:
35g whey
1 tbsp flax
248 cals, 14g fat, 0g carbs, 31g protein

Meal 5:
6 oz lean beef
mushrooms, broccoli and a little red pepper
336cals, 14g fat, 0g carbs, 48g protein

Meal 6: 
25g whey
0.5 tbsp flax
151 cals, 7g fat, 0g carbs, 22g protein

TOTALS:
1674 cals
218g protein 54%
31g carbs 8%
70g fat 39%


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

hey NG!
Wow!
Great pics! Don't ya just hate it when everybody around you is eating/drinking crap..and you have to stave off the temptation?
You are doing a great job of it though!


----------



## lina (Nov 11, 2002)

hi Jen!

Nice pics!!! You look great and can't wait to see afters!

Sent you an email.... let me know by pm if you got it since I hardly check that account, k?

Great job holding out at your family gathering!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

did she get HER pudding? I haven't gotten MINE yet...


----------



## Jenny (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey Lina! 
I'll go check it right away. hmm.. just checked.. nothing..  I sent you one earlier today though.. Maybe you haven't checked it.. 
Actually, it wasn't very hard to stay away from the sweets.. As long as I've made a commitment, it's not that hard.. I will not cheat.. I want my 6pac so bad, and no sweets will keep me back..  (I hope I don't do a major binge later and have to eat my words..  ).. 

B, thank's! 
And about the sweets.. The trick is to avoid it all together and never taste even a tiny bit..  Works for me so far..
Hope you're having a great monday!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

I've eaten twice.....so..so far, so good!
Made my own, Boboli pizza. chicken fajita pizza.....pretty dang tasty if I do say so myself....maybe next time, add some vegies to it..


----------



## Jenny (Nov 11, 2002)

Workout Monday 11th.

*5 mins warm up on rowing machine.,

*Shoulders: (for pounds, x2.2)
Arnold presses, 3 sets of 8-10, 30-35kg (both dumbells)
Laterial raises, 3 sets of 8-10,  20kg (bd)
Upright rows, 3 sets of 8, 50 pounds (american cable-thingie..)
Front raises, 3 sets of 10-12, 5kg

*Abs
Oblique crunches, 3 sets of 15
Regular crunches, 3 sets of 15
Leg raises, 3 sets of 15

*CARDIO:
- 20 min interval program on stepper.. Once again.. very sweaty.. Felt some burning in my throath, hope I'm not about to get ill.. Will double my vitamin C the next couple of days..
- 30min powerwalk

Not to self:
- I think my shoulders will be sore tomorrow..
- I hate working abs.. 
- Always tie your shoe-laces.. You might trip otherwise..


----------



## Leslie (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey Nikegirl...Can't believe I missed the photos!!
 Your back is looking

Where are da legs?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey Les! 
Nice to see you here!  Would you look over my meals and give some opinions?  I need som feedback.. 

About the legs: I'll wait until after..


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

um...we need some now pics to be able to compare with the 'after'.......
I'm just suggesting it for YOUR benefit of course....


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey honey!~ Great workout!! How was your weekend???


----------



## Leslie (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey Les!
> Nice to see you here!  Would you look over my meals and give some opinions?  I need som feedback..
> 
> ...


* *pout* If you insist*


----------



## Jenny (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Ok Your meals look good~very clean. I weigh 150 and only take in 210-220 grams of protein. How much do you weigh? 48g P is alot in one sitting I would definatelty add VEGGIES!! to every meal cept Meal 1 Helps digestion and makes you full. I hope you are doing bi weekly carb ups with such low carbs.....There, my 2 cents
> 
> 
> * *pout* If you insist*



Thanks for helping! 
Well, I do weigh around the same.. so I think it will be alright.. I usually don't go as high as close to 220g.. And I know about the 48g..  I need to plan a bit better.. I guess I'll learn eventually..  And I do eat shitloads of veggies.. usually.. I'm such a veggie person..
And yes, I am doing bi-weekly carb-ups.. Have one tonight!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 11, 2002)

Tuesday 12th of nov..

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
0.5 cup multigrain oatmeal (+extra flax seeds for more fiber)
384cals, 12g fat, 30g carbs, 35g protein

Meal 2:
3 ox lean beef
1 tbsp flax
veggies
228 cals, 14g fat, 0g carbs, 24g protein (oops, too little, I hope Les doesn't see this..  )

Meal 3:
5oz lean beef
LOTS of veggies!
264 cals, 11g fat, 0g carbs, 38g protein

Meal 4:
40f whey
1 tbsp flax
266 cals, 14g fat, 0g carbs, 35g protein


----------



## Jenny (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey P!  
I had a pretty good weekend! Rob's still away.. so I was at home a lot.. Met some friends for movies.. Pretty nice! 

Hope you had a good one too! 
J


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

What movies did you see?

I rented, The Harvard Man the other night.....
The suckage meter was pinging on that one!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 12, 2002)

Hey B..

 well.. we watched a TV-show we all like first (not really a movie..) and then..  we saw Harry Potter..


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

I just watche dHarry Potter the other day myself.
The girl I am seeing had the second book on her table the last time I was over there, so I opened up and read the first few pages. After I left her place,. I went and bought a copy myself to read. (I figured if we read the sme thing, it would be something else we could do...talk about the book) I ended up reading it in one day....easy read, good story.
Now, just waiting for the movie to come out...


----------



## lina (Nov 12, 2002)

Morning NG!

The second Harry Porter movie is coming out Friday!  We will go see it probably on Sunday since it will probably be a mob scene opening night!  

My son wants to go see it before the end of the weekend ofcourse since probably all his friends will also do the same and he doesn't want to be left out right?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2002)

Morning NG!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

oh yeah....the gossip all over the playground will be HP2...he cannot be left out!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2002)




----------



## Jenny (Nov 12, 2002)

Hey guys! 
B, yeah, I know I love the books too.. I read the first one and I think half the second..Will have to take the 2nd one up again.. 

Lina, Hey!  Aww.. your son sounds like such a cutie! I bet he wants to see it before monday, all the kids will be talking about it! 

Stace,


----------



## Jenny (Nov 12, 2002)

Wednesday 13th of november..

Meal 1:
7 whites
2 yolks
0.5 cup oatmeal (+flax seeds)
3 almonds
404 cals, 13g fat, 30g carbs, 36g protein

Meal 2:
2 oz turkey filé
2 oz lean pork
veggies(broccoli, cabbage, red pepper)
0.5 tbsp flax
267cals, 14g fat, 0g carbs, 33g protein 

Meal 3:
5 oz lean pork
LOTS of veggies (took forever to eat..  )
298cals, 14g fat, 0g carbs, 41g protein

Meal 4:
7 whites
2 yolks
10 almonds
263 cals, 15g fat, 2g carbs, 30g protein

Meal 5:
4.5 oz lean beef
Veggies
10 almonds
321 cals, 17g fat, 2g carbs, 39g protein

TOTALS:
1596 cals
181g protein 47%
35g carbs 9%
74g fat 44%

Workout:
*65 min Cardio class, BodyCombat.. I had so much fun!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 12, 2002)

Had a great leg workout last night! Don't have time to write it all down right now, but I'll try to do it later.. Or what the heck, might as well do it now..

Tuesday's workout:

*2 min warm up on stationary

*LEGS
Leg press, 15 reps, 4 sets
Leg extension, 8-10 reps, 4 sets
Leg curls (think it's called that.. for the hams...), 8-10 reps, 4 sets
Hack squat, 15 reps, 4 sets

*Cardio:
30 min on stationary bike in front of TV.. 

Went for coffee with the boob-girl!  My PT companion.. We had lots of fun!  I cheated some (though it was carb- up night, wich makes it a little less bad.. lol).. We celebrated with some brandy (just a tiny glass with a little on the bottom..).. lol.. That and coffee and an ECA an hour before my workout made it.. uhm.. pretty interesting!  I was in a great mood and had a great workout!


----------



## kuso (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> 
> Went for coffee with the boob-girl! .. We had lots of fun!  I cheated some .. We celebrated ....a little on the bottom..: made it.. uhm.. pretty interesting!  I was in a great mood and had a great workout!



WOW   Why is it this is the first I`m hearing of this new development????  I bet your BF is gonna be pissed at you cheating on him.....or REAL happy


----------



## Jenny (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> WOW   Why is it this is the first I`m hearing of this new development????  I bet your BF is gonna be pissed at you cheating on him.....or REAL happy


----------



## kuso (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> Went for coffee with the boob-girl!  My PT companion.. We had lots of fun!



NG,

I love your nickname for her.  Pictures of you and  "Boob-girl" having coffee would be even greater!  

Boob-girl.  That is too funny 

Have you ever tried yohimibe (low dose) with the ECA stack?  This is actually a Clenbuterx ingredient that a lot of people are doing!?  That'll make you even more happier all around!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey Dave! 
Yeah, I know, it's funny... But it feels pretty natural calling her that.. 

Actually, I haven't tried yohimibe.. What's the diff between that and yohimbine (sp?)..?? or is it the same? maybe it's just me thinking it was called yohimbine..


----------



## Jenny (Nov 14, 2002)

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
0.5 cup oatmeal
7 almonds

Meal 2:
4 oz lean beef
10 almonds
Lots of veggies

Meal 3:
4 oz lean beef
1 oz turkey (white)
5 almonds
Veggies

Meal 4: (after workout)
35g whey
2 tbsp heavy cream

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken breast
lots of veggies
1 tbsp olive oil

TOTALS:
1636 cals
195g protein 49%
74g fat 42%
33g carbs 8%


----------



## Robboe (Nov 14, 2002)

Yohimbe is the herb.

Yohimbine is the active part of it.


Just like ephedrine is the active part of ephedra.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey woman! I pm'ed ya back girl~ sorrrrrrrrry it took so long!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey Rob!  Thanks.. so which would be most effective?

Stace, hey there babe!  Thank's!! Lots of good things there! Will PM lina bout it! I only want a few taste bites for special occasions.. I don't allow proteinbars in this diet..  
Hope you're having a fantastic day!!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 14, 2002)

Workout 14th november:

*Weights:
Back:
-Lat pulldown 4 sets of 8-10
-Close grip seated row, 4 sets of 8-10
-Seated wide-grip row, 4 sets of 8-10 
-Back extensions (Good Mornings), 4 sets of 8-10

Bicep:
-Barbell curl, 2 sets of 12
-seated curl, 3 sets of 8
-"Both arm cable curl", 3 sets of 10

*Cardio
-10 min biking to gym, 10 min biking from gym (It started raining!!  AND it was windy.. )
-60 min moderate biking on stationary.. Read my PT book and managed to finish a whole chapter.. Exercising both body and brain! I'm so multifunctional!


----------



## david (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Yohimbe is the herb.
> 
> Yohimbine is the active part of it.
> ...



Grabbing my bottle and you ARE correct, TCD!  Thanks for setting it straight!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Grabbing my bottle and you ARE correct, TCD!  Thanks for setting it straight!


So, since Yohimbine is the active part, that would be what to look for, right? 
So why would I want to go for yohimbe?


----------



## Robboe (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey Rob!  Thanks.. so which would be most effective?



Either x amount of yohimbine or y amount of yohimbe with x amount of yohimbine contained.

You'd have to take a lot more, volume wise, of yohimbe to get the same amount of yohimbine.

I think it's 8% standardised.


----------



## david (Nov 14, 2002)

TCD,

In accordance to VPX, they make this statement throughout their ads for Liquid Clenbuterx.  "  Contains a super potent Yohimibe Extract to help radically reduce fat tissue in the hip, gluteus and thigh region.

What is your take on this???

PS.  Sorry to intrude on your diary like this NG, but I thought since a lot of ladies like to shape their glutes etc... VPX is making this intriguing fact on Yohimibine that this could possibly be resourceful to you.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey Dave and Rob! You are my heroes! 

Dave, of course I don't mind!?! You silly thing..  If anything can boost my fatloss, you can ramble about throughout my whole journal!!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 14, 2002)

Friday!!   15th nov

Meal 1: (nothing new here..  )
7 whites, 2 yolks
0.5 cup oatmeal
2 almonds
397 cals, 13g fat, 30g carbs, 35g protein

Meal 2:
4 oz chicken
0.5 tbp flax
veggies
243 cals, 11g fat, 0g carbs, 34g protein

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
0.5 tbsp flax
veggies
289 cals, 12g fat, 0g carbs, 43  g protein

Meal 4:
4 oz lean beef
10 almonds
veggies
1 tbsp cottage cheese

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken
veggies
10 almonds
1 tbsp cottage cheese


----------



## Robboe (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> TCD,
> 
> In accordance to VPX, they make this statement throughout their ads for Liquid Clenbuterx.  "  Contains a super potent Yohimibe Extract to help radically reduce fat tissue in the hip, gluteus and thigh region.
> ...



Dave, ephedrine is an ephedra extract.

Three guesses what a Yohimbe extract is? 


There's a kick-ass thread on the adrenergic system in diet somewhere.


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> Dave, ephedrine is an ephedra extract.
> ...



Cool  I will seek and find it then!  I just thought it was funny because I didn't think that any one supplement, herb etc. could target any particular body area esp. when they say, "it help radically reduce fat tissue in the hip, gluteus and thigh region."  I always knew reduction on any part of the body comes from dieting, cardio and BB as a combo but never a true target.

Hi NG!  I'm reloading my diet and playing for keeps now!  I got rid of all my evils in the Kitchen/Fridge.  Plus, VACATION is over for me!  It was hard this past week and a half because I reintroduced Clenbuterx and 1 Test into my system and it's not reacting the way it use to!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

how's it reacting then?
(I never did get that video you sent me..)


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> how's it reacting then?
> (I never did get that video you sent me..)



It works (1 Test) but the Clenbuterx seems to have a higher dosage of Yohimibine but it's still effective.  It could be just me!

(I will resend the video again and also, your samples!)


----------



## Jenny (Nov 15, 2002)

I'm going out tonight.. And I want to DRINK!!  I hate having to chose between having a great night out,  blowing my diet and having a not so great time out!!  

Can someone come up with a non-carb liquer?!?!  NOW!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

wahoo! party girl!
Going out dancing? So...tonight is your cheat night...and get back to it tomorrow. 
There ya go. case solved!
Non-carb? I was thinking more along the lines of sugar.....


----------



## Jenny (Nov 15, 2002)

NO! I can't.. I'm not supposed to cheat!!  I want those GOD DAMNED results NOW!!! And I need to be good.. Carb-up isn't until tomorrow...


----------



## Stacey (Nov 15, 2002)

Oh damn JEN I know what ya mean!! ITs not fair at allllll!  Let me know if ya find a drink!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

hey! I found it! it's called.................





















water....
yep,that's right. no carbds, no cals, no sugar...
of course, also no flavor, no buzz...NUTIN...however...no carbs. tere ya go.
That will be  45.00 US for my consultation fee..


----------



## Stacey (Nov 15, 2002)

at Burner!!

AND    in your face! 

ohhh ya ... and this is for you toooo doll:


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

oof..I'm hurt!
 

I'm shocked!
 

...I'm evidently standing in a cloud of ass from Princess....
  
(lay off the eggs, 'k honey?


----------



## Robboe (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Cool  I will seek and find it then!  I just thought it was funny because I didn't think that any one supplement, herb etc. could target any particular body area esp. when they say, "it help radically reduce fat tissue in the hip, gluteus and thigh region."  I always knew reduction on any part of the body comes from dieting, cardio and BB as a combo but never a true target.




Actually, topical yohimbine (providing in the right transporters etc..) can be used for slightl spot reduction.

The thread is started by Cytrix by the way.


----------



## lina (Nov 17, 2002)

Hi NG!

How did you do on Partay night?  I wasn't around but I would have said "Sparkling water with a twist of lime!"  ....well hope the damage wasn't too bad!

OH,yeah! I accidentally deleted your protein bar list! :duh: Can you pm it for me again? .... Put your wishlist together girl and next week ...shopping time!

Have a good weekend!


----------



## HBSR (Nov 18, 2002)

Hallå...då var det dags att kika in hos dig igen..  Du verkar klara dig bra så jag ska inte störa nåe mer

Studera på du..och bli smart.. Kul att ni har så bra kontakt allesamman här med träning som tyngdpunkt..även om vissa kan upplevas som mindre seriösa...

Ses snart... 

Din egen,
HBSR


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2002)

so sexy 6 pak ... how did the night out go?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 20, 2002)

Hey guys!

I'm still alive.. I've just been busy with life.. Some things are not going the way I want them to and I'm trying to deal with that.. I will be ok though! 

Party night was pretty good.. I had 3 tequilas.. not much.. but I did cheat big time this weekend.. Chocolatechip cookies.. I don't know WHY they are so appealing.. they've been calling my name..

Been back on track ever since, logged on fitday everyday.. Workouts have been good.. Rested yesterday, will hit legs hard today!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 20, 2002)

Wednesday 20th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
0.5 cup oatmeal

Meal 2:
3.5 oz chicken breast
0.5 tbsp flax
veggies

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
0.5 tbsp flax
veggies..

Meal 4: (after workout)
35g whey
2 tbsp cream

Meal 5:
5 oz lean beef
veggies

1508cals
183g protein
66g fat
33g carbs


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm still alive.. I've just been busy with life.. Some things are not going the way I want them to and I'm trying to deal with that.. I will be ok though!
> ...



um..hello...ther ARE chocolate chip cookies....mere mortals cannot resist...some cannot even wait until they are baked...they consume them in dough form.....
Now...if you ate the whole dame lot of them...then, bad NG! BAD!

now, if just had a couple, do an extra 5 minutes on the stairmaster, and call it even!

um..your significant other is talking the Swedish talk again.....


----------



## Stacey (Nov 20, 2002)

HEY JEN~ I just sent u that list again!!

Have a great night!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 20, 2002)

HEYA Jen~ hope everything gets better for you doll!!!
Rob is back right??   I still have 3 days till my love returns.

Don't feel bad about the cookies..I had a ton of sugary pecan things..soooooo goooood! 

Take care of yourself!!!  ~~ HUGS~~


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 20, 2002)

hey NG ... how are ya sweetie?


----------



## Leslie (Nov 20, 2002)

Dont feel bad about the cookies, its better to have a little than to hold out for too long and end up gorging them down


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

so...is it sae to say....
an oreo a day will keep the cravings away?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 20, 2002)

I think your right about that Burner,
I usually have one piece of chocolate a day! Helps my sanity! Don't get me wrong though.. I do have days w/ o chocolate tooooo!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

wahoo!
I gave nutricional advice! YEAH!


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

Hi NG!

Glad to see you back online!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 20, 2002)

Hey guys! 

Glad to see you here!  Really glad!

B, well, I'm not sure one Oreo a day would be such a great idea!!  

P, hey honey! thanks for the PM, your the sweetest!  Yes, Rob is back! Came back late on Sunday..

Les, thanks suga'! lol.. I guess I deserved a little cheat.. Back on track since monday.. How's you're bulking going?

Dave, hey there!  wtf, going on ANOTHER trip?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 20, 2002)

Thursday 21st Nov

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolk
0.5 cup oatmeal

Meal 2:
35g whey
2 tbsp heavy cream


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey guys!
> 
> Dave, hey there!  wtf, going on ANOTHER trip?




Hi NG!

I've been negotiating with my friend and he wants to bring me upto work at his restaurant for two weeks and I thought I could swing for Thanksgiving and spend it with the family.

I also have to see my friend play in the band as well.  It's kinda addicting!  

So how was your night out???  I just got back from drinking myself and hanging out!    I feel sleepy!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 21, 2002)

Hey Dave! 

Sounds like a nice trip!  Meeting your family again and all! 
We don't celebrate Thanksgiving (wonder why  ), but it seems like such a nice tradition.. 

The partying was pretty nice, but only three tequilas.. Was enough for me! lol

Leaving for PT-school tomorrow, am very excited!!


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

how's the boob - gal!    Let me know if she also, doing OK! That is too funny!

I was watching some weird sex show international (Sweden, Amsterdam, Germany and Far east) on HBO and they had a lot of ummn... interesting stuff over there in your area!  I was yelling at my girlfriend telling her to turn the channel on certain segments bc/ it was just horrifying!  

How is your training going?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 22, 2002)

Ok.. So I'll be leaving for Stockholm today for my PT-course!
I'm very excited! 

Plane leaves at 12:00, and Rob will take me there.. He'll get to meet the boob girl too! 

My diet will be on hold for the week I'm away. I'll be studying 12 hours a day and I really want to focus on that, not on worrying about cals and macros. I'll make the best choices I can of course,  but I'll not follow my usual diet, since I think it will be pretty hard. I'll be eating out everyday and I can't really know the exacyt grams of everything, and I don't even want to worry about it when it's so much other things I need to get into my brain.. lol

I have noticed some great changes with this diet, my abs are showing again and my butt is getting smaller   .. 
So next monday I'll follow it strictly again, definately.
I can't wait! 

But now I'm off to Sthlm (for slow people like Burner, I better add that that's short for STockHoLM.. ), to gain some great knowledge and to have some fun!! 

Take care everyone, talk to you in 10 days! 

Hugs,
Jen


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 22, 2002)

good luck sweetie!


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

See ya babe.....its gonne be quite here in the afternoons


----------



## Stacey (Nov 22, 2002)

10 days without you!!!! MAN!

I HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL TIME Sweetie!!!!!!!  And learn a lot!
Thats so great your seeing good gains from the diet!! Congrats!! 
Take care, and we will all miss you!


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

NG,

I'm probably too late but ........have fun and make the most of it and I know you'll do exceptionally well!  

Take care, NG!  

TTYS!


----------



## Eggs (Nov 22, 2002)

Yo NG, hope you have fun on your PT trip... we'll be waiting for the fun stories once you get back.  12 hours a day is busy, but I bet your going to love the learning.

Be safe and all.  Oh, how come everyone gets to meet boob girl but me?  I want to meet her too!  Ahh, does she live in Switzerland too? Haha

Work hard, play hard!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

Hey!
S l o w ? ? ? 
M E ? ?  S l o w ? ? 
ouch baby, very ouch.....

Hope your classes went well!


----------



## kuso (Nov 29, 2002)

Hey babe, hope you had a good one


----------



## Jenny (Dec 2, 2002)

Hey guys!!

I'm BACK!!  I had such a great time! And I have learned SO MUCH!! Test is in 2 weeks.. Will not work until it's done.. I so want to make it.. 5 out of 28 usually pass it all the first time.. so It'll be tough!! real tough!!

Diet has been out of order all week.. My main priority was to stay awake! lol Not that it wasn't interesting, it was VERY interesting!! But 12 hours a day for 10days.. all though we did have only 8 hours a couple of days..  So much anathomy and stuff to learn.. 
will check in later when I've got things settled..

Diet today: 
7 whites, 2 yolks
0.5 cup oatmeal
10 almonds

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken breast
15 almonds

Meal 3:
35g whey
1.5 fluid oz cream

Meal 4:
5 oz beef
broccoli, cabbage
10 almonds
1 tbsp olive oil

meal 5:
4 oz chicken
10 almonds


----------



## Stacey (Dec 2, 2002)

HEY NG~~~ I'm glad you had a great trip..and learned a lot toooo!!!!! Details when you have time!!  

 Have a great day hon! 
Take care!!!


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2002)

Hiya NG!

Good to see your back!  Do tell all your learning experiences... again as Princess says, "when you have a moment."


----------



## Jenny (Dec 3, 2002)

Ok.. I have a moment!  

Hey P and Dave, thanks for the welcoming back! 

I'm pretty exhausted still actually.. Had a really tough week.. So.. what to tell?? hmm.. Went  to Stockholm on the 22nd with the boob-girl.. After like 2 hours, I was practicly ready to strangle her.. lol.. She is as "fake" as you can ever imagine.. she has done her boobs, her lips, lipo on legs and stomach, her hair is all the way fake (sewed on) and I wont even mention the nails.. I'm telling you, I didn't think people like that excisted! She is very sweet, but annoying and is the most insecure person I've ever met.
My luggage was about one third the size of hers.. Furs, leatherpants, 8 different high heal shoes, tacky jewlery.. O M G.. lol
Well, turns out she's had a pretty rough life and is in a very bad mental health.. I feel really sorry for her, and I apprechiate what I have in life even more now..

So, anyways, first day of school.. Subway at 7:30 and at the hotel (where the school has its base) at 8:00.. The first 30 min went by with people introducing themselves and stuff. Then we started hard core Anatomy!! The first days were anatomy all the way.. Then came physiology, PT-philosophy, workout theory and philosophy, biomechanics , Stretching theory.. And of course a lot of hours of practice in the gym, both exercises and stretching!
There are so many exercises that I will NEVER do anymore, cause now I understand what damage they do.. I have had a revival in weighttraining, and I know how to isolate the muscles to the max.. In a lot of exercises I have to drop a lot in weights..

So, what else to tell?? The people there were all great, some greater than others!  was a pretty event 50 50 with guys and girls.. I was the youngest (surprise!  ) one there, and the oldest was about 42.. I actually miss the people, cause we spend such intensive 10 days and actually had a lot of fun!
Will see them all in two weeks again though, when the big exam is.. I doubt that I will pass all parts of it, but I will try really hard.. about 5 of 28 passes the first time.. oopsie.. 

So, back home again.. had a wonderful and injure-preventing shoulder and ab workout yesterday!! 

Diet is back in check! feels good!

Gotta study!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 3, 2002)

Meals tuesday:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
0.5 cup oatmeal
10 almonds

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
10 peanuts
1.5 tbsp olive oil
Broccoli and califlower

Meal 3:
5 ox chicken
1 tbsp olive oil
cabbage and broccoli
5 almonds

Workouts:
*Running-jog-powerwalk: 60 min
*Leg workout

Boy will I be sore tomorrow!!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 3, 2002)

I think I want to take your class! 

Welcome back  

It's funny you mentioned that doing exercises correctly means that you might have to drop a little weight.  There is a small asian fellow at our gym who does seated curls.  Strange, nope.  He does the with 85lbs ... strange yet, nope.  He's no bigger than me, is that strange, nope.  BUT, when you see how he does it, it's quite comical.  Not only does he swing and use momentum, he almost hits himself in the head he's got the bb going so fast.  

Good luck with your test!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 3, 2002)

Wow Girl~ Thanks for telling us all about the trip!! I feel sorry for the "boob-girl" to! Thats very sad for her that she feels so insecure about herself!!! Makes you realize how good we have it, thats for sure! 
Sounds like you made some great friends there, did you exchange email addresses/phone numbers or anything with them? If not, maybe you could in 2 wks! Just a thought!! 
Sounds like you learned a lot of information...Don't think so negative girly~ you will pass all the parts!!  (pssst... if not, when do u get to retake the parts you didn't do as good on??)

Okay gotta get back to work! Have a great night doll!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 3, 2002)

HEY NT~ we have a few guys like that at my gym too!!!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I think I want to take your class!
> 
> Welcome back
> ...



Hey NT! 

I have a ton of guys like that too.. Their bicep is not working, that's for sure..  
I have dropped a few pounds on shoulder presses and a few back moves.. Kinda depressing.. lol..

Thanks for the well wishes! I will do my best.. Today I've been rewriting about 20 pages from the last days.. I was so tired the handwriting wasn't very readable.. 

Talk to you soon,
Jen


----------



## Jenny (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Wow Girl~ Thanks for telling us all about the trip!! I feel sorry for the "boob-girl" to! Thats very sad for her that she feels so insecure about herself!!! Makes you realize how good we have it, thats for sure!
> Sounds like you made some great friends there, did you exchange email addresses/phone numbers or anything with them? If not, maybe you could in 2 wks! Just a thought!!
> Sounds like you learned a lot of information...Don't think so negative girly~ you will pass all the parts!! (pssst... if not, when do u get to retake the parts you didn't do as good on??)
> ...



Hey hon! 

Yeah, I did have a great time! I do have all the email addys and phone numbers, but thank's for the tip!! I hope we can all go out and have a nice party night the night after the test!

I am not being negative.. It's just that it will be so darn hard to pass!! I want it sooooo bad! I can retake all the theoretic parts anytime her in my city, so I would probably not have to wait to long.. The non-theoretic part I can only take in Stockholm, but it can be done anytime.. I just need to call the guy who arranges it.. 

Going to the gym real soon.. Rob's picking me up in a few mins.. Need to get ready!

Take care sweets! I tried catching up with your journal, but as usual, it's sooo long! lol.. But I did catch one thing and: CONGRATS ON GETTING THE NEW JOB!!  I'm so happy for you!

hugs,
Jen


----------



## butterfly (Dec 3, 2002)

Did you give up on the leg challenge, too???


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Ok.. I have a moment!
> 
> Hey P and Dave, thanks for the welcoming back!
> ...


----------



## Jenny (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Did you give up on the leg challenge, too???



 Uhm.. what? 
I think that was nikegurl.. not me..  But my legs are so FUQin sore today.. 

Anyways, nice seeing you in here!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean*_ OMG, that's funny and I feel kinda bad about boob-girl.... god I love that nickname! Hopefully she'll make it through but she needs to get rid of her circus attire..
> 
> Now NG, you will do just fine! I know you will!



Hey Dave! 

Yeah.. boob-girl needs some therapy.. I actually talked her into getting some.. I hope she'll be ok! 

About the test.. am sitting here studying right now.. Learning the parts on Scapulae; proccessus Coracoideus, angulus superior, Fossa supraspinatus..


----------



## Jenny (Dec 4, 2002)

Diet 4th of Nov:

Meal 1:
0.5 cup oatmeal
1 tbsp flax
35g whey
10 almonds  ( I need to stop eating those...)

Meal 2:
4oz roast beef
1oz lean pork
cabbage
15 almonds
1 tbsp cottage cheese

Meal 3:
5 oz salmon
broccoli, cabbage
10 almonds
0.5 tbsp olive oil
1 teaspoon cream cheese..


----------



## kuso (Dec 4, 2002)

Yo babe....just missed you by the looks of it!

How`s things anyway??


----------



## Jenny (Dec 4, 2002)

Hey Kus! 

I'm fine spanks! tired with lots to study.. but with a good spirit! 

How's life? Japan treating you well?


----------



## Stacey (Dec 4, 2002)

hey girlie!!
Thats good you can retake what ever you don't pass!!!! I know it will be hard!!!   I hate taking test~ yuck!!!!

HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY~ And thanks about that congrats on my new job! I'm real excited!!!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 5, 2002)

Thursday 5th..

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
0.5 cup oatmeal
2 almonds

Meal 2:
5.5 oz chicken
cabbage, red pepper, cucumber
0.5 tbsp butter
1 tbsp olive oil

Meal 3:
4 oz lean beef
veggies
5 almonds

Meal 4:
35g whey
2tbsp heavy cream
5 almonds

Meal 5:
5 oz lean beef
broccoli, cabbage, red pepper
5 almonds

Totals:
1700 cals
195g protein 47%
34g carbs, 8%
82g fat, 48%

Workouts:
45 min biking on empty stomach
Weights: back, bicep
20 min mountainbiking


----------



## Eggs (Dec 8, 2002)

Hey NG, so hows it going?  Sounds like you are studying hard for the test, I hope you do well.  Either way, its really cool that you have made it this far and have dedicated so much of your time and effort lately to accomplishing what you want.

Anyways, give us an update when you can!


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

Hi NG!

Thought I'd drop in and say hello!  I'm highly considering taking extra classes on fitness with the DA of LA Fitness!  Costly but rewarding!  

PS.  I love Boob-girl!  Ha Ha!  J/K!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 9, 2002)

Hey Eggie!! 
Yup, studying it is.. I'm pretty much in a panic-state right now.. I know know know I won't be able to get all that friggin' information into my head, still haven't read through it all.. But I can only do my best, right?  Have been sitting with all the muscles today (that sounded weird.. lol..).. It's like learning italian all over again.. but.. harder.. 

Dave, hey there buddy!  Are you back from all the trips yet??
I'm glad you're thinking about investing some more in your body!  I wish more people did that (like hiring me!  )..


----------



## Jenny (Dec 9, 2002)

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
0.5 cup oatmeal

Meal 2:
5 oz lean pork
broccoli

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
1 tbsp flax
broccoli, spinach

Meal 4:
35g whey
15 almonds
apple

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken
1tbsp olive oil
broccoli

1749 cals
200g protein
45 g carbs
79g fat


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> Dave, hey there buddy!  Are you back from all the trips yet??
> I'm glad you're thinking about investing some more in your body!  I wish more people did that (like hiring me!  )..



I did not go for Thanksgiving due to some idiots here in South Florida leading me on, however, I may be leaving next week for the next 4 weeks!  Oh No!  Kuso's going to blow me out of the water!!!   

As for the investment, it's an extra curricular class for PT enhancement (even though I am no longer) but I thought it would be something for me to do and to kill time!  

I'd hire you, NG!  I bet your a wonderful trainer!   Remember, marketing strategy and with your self image, you should be able to sell yourself quite easily.  Remember, everyone you meet...whenever-wherever are potential clients!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

Hey!
I have no doubts that you WILL be one of the FIVE that WILL pass it!

glad you had a great time! What are theses exercises you will never do again?

I saw some kid doing stanginf bb curls this afternoon. I swear he had more than swing than Tarzan!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 9, 2002)

heya NG!! I totally agree with Burner! your going to be fine honey! Just do the best that you can do!! keep on studying~ like ya are! 

BTW~ your meals look great!
Have a wonderful tuesday chick!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

not that we mind, my dear Texan lady friend, butt, why are you on so late tonight?


----------



## butterfly (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Uhm.. what?
> I think that was nikegurl.. not me..  But my legs are so FUQin sore today..
> 
> Anyways, nice seeing you in here!



 my bad  

Meals are looking good


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

Hiya NG!  

Bunny (MY GF) just got certified so I'm pulling for you now!  

Good Luck, girlie!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

um, dave...that sounded pornal.....


----------



## Stacey (Dec 10, 2002)

ohh hey Burner~ I think I answered your question already! I have the internet at home now..woohooo! 

Its gonna get me in some trouble!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

howdy, ma'am!
gonna come and pornalize some threads with us for a while tonight?


----------



## Stacey (Dec 10, 2002)

well howdy to you there Burner

Sure am, where shall I start??? LoL


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

just follow us if you can keep up, sweetie!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 10, 2002)

You'll do great NG!  Yep, just do your best and everything will work out alright.  Really, I'd be alot happier to hear that you tried your best than if you didnt try at all and passed.  Good Luck!

Yep, like dave said... Marketing, Networking and Image is sooo important.  

Dont sit on those muscles too long!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 11, 2002)

FUCK!!! all I wrote was DELETED!!  I don't have TIME for this!!!!!!!!!!!!
Be back later!! I just wrote you all personal messages..  will have to recreate them later..
Now I need some food!!


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

Sorry to hear that!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2002)

morning, NG! (well, morning here..)


----------



## Jenny (Dec 11, 2002)

Ok.. a quick update.. I'm friggin' tired.. Just  had a 90 min biking session in front of Tv.. was pretty good..

Diet has not been perfect today.. I feel pretty stressed out.. About the test.. and my dog is not well.. He's at the animal hospital since yesterday.. he had to stay over and we don't know when we can take him home..  it breaks my heart, I don't know what I'd do without my little guy! He has been there for me throughout my whole childhood.. 
He started throwing up this weekend and had stomach cramps and stuff, and when it didn't stop yesterday, we took him to the vet.. And they wanted to keep him there for observation and treatment.. *taking a deep breath* I hope he'll come home tomorrow.. 

Yesterday wasn't the best diet-day either. Went to dinner with Rob and a Chinese buissness partner of his.. Or as he put it, he showed me off..  Got some thai food, and I ate the rice.. 
My sister had a birthday party for her cat (I know.. lol) yesterday as well.. He is so cute, bought him a cute little play-thing.. 

I'm beat, talk to you all tomorrow!


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

Wow NG,

I hope everything turns out OK for your baby!

Have faith with the test... you know the material so go in and CONQUER it!  I wish you the best and I know you'll do fine!!!!  

Oh god!  Thai Food is the BEST!!!!  I love the Panang style everything but squid!  So Jealous!

TTYS!

90 mins on a bike?  Very impressive!!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

Good luck with your test!

Do you have any pics posted?


----------



## Jenny (Dec 12, 2002)

Hey guys.. 

Dave, Thank you!!  you're so sweet, thanks for being so supportive..yeah.. I hope my doggie will be fine too.. 
Hope you'll have a great weekend Dave!! 

Butterfly, thanks to you? I do have pics posted in my first journal.. will try to find it.. 
Found it!  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5441
Some in this one too somewhere..


----------



## Jenny (Dec 12, 2002)

Ok.. so leaving in a few hours.. I actually feel pretty good about it.. it feels like I have most of it down.. At least I hope so.. 

Will be back on Sunday night!  

See ya!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

Hey NG!
Good luck on the test! I know you will do great!
Thanx again for the pics..they just jump started my heart!


A cat b-day party? Does a cat have several b-days per year as do dogs? That would be a lot of celebrating....


----------



## Eggs (Dec 14, 2002)

Good luck on your test NG!  Looking forward to hearing from you on Sunday (or soon there after)...

I hope your dog is feeling better soon.  In all actuality, he's probably just sick because the cat got a birthday party.  With a little lovin perhaps he'll be as good as new.

I hope you ate the rice... what would Thai food be without it!  Anyways, talk to you soon.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 15, 2002)

Hey guys!! 

Thanks for your well wishes!  
Sooooo, how did it go??

Well, the practical, YES  I passed!! 
The teoretic part? Don't know yet.. Can call tomorrow and ask! It felt good, but some of the parts were so idioticly made.. Anatomy took about 3 hours to finish alone, and was pretty tough.. Felt good though, there was nothing that made me go "Oh F*CK, I have no idea!".. So that part, the BIG part I would assume I passed..
Physiology, STUPID part.. True or false statements.. So damn shitty.. (yes, I'm friggin upset)  I studied it so hard, learned all the energy proccesses and all about contractions and all the other stuff.. I would much rather write down what I know and tell how things work, than writing true or false on some shitty question.. And some of them were trick-questions too! So sucks..
Nutrition, same thing..  One question was: 
"What is the optimal fat percentage in a daily diet?" 
a. 20%
b. 30%
c. 40%
Well, according to WHO?? There are so many theories out there.. So ok, I'll go by the words of the Swedish nutrition king (our teacher.. ), just ONE TINY problem, in the written material it says 20%, and our teacher said 30%.. so damn stupid!
It feels pretty sucky that things like that could make me fail!!

Biomechanics, PT philosophy, Training and the rest were all pretty good and I think I did pretty well..

Oh well, I'll know tomorrow.. Will also have my first consultation with my first client tomorrow!!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 15, 2002)

Diet monday 16th of dec:

Meal 1:
4 whites, 1 ½yolks (only had 4 eggs left..)
0.4 cup oatmeal (cooked with flax, sunflower seeds)
cinnamon, sweetner
10 almonds

Meal 2:
30g whey
small green apple


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

NG, 

CONGRATULATIONS on your test!!!  I know you'll be just fine!!!

BTW, I wanted to say thank you in a big way for signing my guestbook.... it means a lot to me!  Listen, if you ever want be in the before and after picture section... let me know!  It is still in development, however.

I will be adding a huge client to my website VERY soon!  Of course I was more honored and decided not to impose anything or go against their will so it will be a group effort!  What can they lose?  Free advertisement!    It's Charles Kemp IFBB pro and I'm more friend's with his partner, Kerry.  She's the one that's been kicking my ass in Spinning!    Anyway, I'm also adding another repsected trainer (in the S. FLA area wise) to my website and that should be cool, too!  Good lord... I'll be so busy in the next few weeks!  

Again, THANK YOU so much for your signature and let me know if I can be of any help once you get started with your own PT.  (meaning link/advertisement.)  People overseas see this page as well.  Especially with Pauline Nordin in my link file!

Anyway, have a great day/night and TTYS.  Congrats again, also!

DJD


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2002)

Hey NG!
CONGRATULATIONS! WAHOO!

yeah...feel free to post pics in dave's site...


----------



## Stacey (Dec 16, 2002)

YEAH NG!! Congrats!! I am sure you passed! Thats great there were not questions that Made you go "Oh F**K"!!! 
Can't wait to here the outcome!!! 

Congrats on your first client too girl!! YEAH!!

Have a wonderful day~ And take care~ Your meals look GREAT!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 17, 2002)

Hey guys!  I PASSED!!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2002)

Congratulations Nike  ready to take on a client?  here I am


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

CONGRATULATIONS, NG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

(But I knew you would before you even took the test!!!)


----------



## Eggs (Dec 17, 2002)

Hey NG, Congrats on passing your test!  I'm glad to hear that you did... and even the trick questions didnt mess you up.

So, what are you going to do for a celebration? 

Good job!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2002)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm SOOOO PROUD OF YOU!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 17, 2002)

Thanks guys!! you're the sweetest!

(copied and pasted from Open chat..)
Met with my first client yesterday, a golfer. Went really well, he wants me to train him 3 days a week for at least three months!  500 swedish crownes, about 50$ per session!!  Pretty good for the first day! 

The minimum amount of points to pass was 256, I had 303.5! And out of 188 in Anatomy, I got 183!! Very proud of myself! lol

Meeting my bank person today.. and will sign a contract to my new gym on friday.. And will register my own company before this week is over.. I'm so excited!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Congratulations Nike  ready to take on a client?  here I am



 Sure Fire! your location may be a problem though...


----------



## Eggs (Dec 18, 2002)

Uh oh, and her own business.  Yeah $50 is pretty good... especially once you get a couple of customers going.  That'd add up pretty quick!  

Well, dont hurt your bank too much NG!  I hope your sessions with your client go well.


----------



## david (Dec 18, 2002)

Very awesome girlie!  First Client at that rate... makes me wanna go back to training people.

I just might!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2002)

hey! WAHOO!
we KNEW you could / would do it! Way to go!
What are / di you go do to celebrate?


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2002)

MERRY CHRISTMAS JEN!!

Hope you have a wonderful christmas!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 25, 2002)

Aw, thanks Stace!!

YOU TOO!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 25, 2002)

Girl that is so awesome! I'm very happy for you!

Happy Holidays


----------



## Jenny (Dec 27, 2002)

Hey Hammer! So nice to see you here!!  How's things!??

Yeah, I'm really happy too.. Am working on it all right now.. Planning our first session.. 
Will also have spinning classes and dance classed at another gym, which will be lots of fun too! 

Happy holidays to you too sweets!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 27, 2002)

Ok.. so diet is back on track since the 25th of dec.. Feels really good.. We celebrate firsthand xmas on the 24th , so that was my pig-out day.. lol.. Wasn't that bad actually, 23rd were actually worse.. I ate potato chips!!   haven't had that for a long time.. and lots of chocolate, swedish xmas food.. Actually it is not many carb-dishes on our traditional xmas buffet, so that wasn't too bad.. Have been keeping my usual workout schedule, with some EXTRA cardio sessions.. 

Diet today:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 grapefruit
0.5 tbsp flax

Meal 2:
5 oz lean pork
broccoli, baby corn
1 teaspoon butter
2 walnuts.. (so I'm not perfect yet..  )

Meal 3:
8 whites, 2 yolks
1 grapefruit

Meal 4:
5.5 oz chicken breast
broccoli, red pepper
2 walnuts


----------



## Jenny (Dec 27, 2002)

Btw.. bought some new work- out clothes (and from now on: Work clothes  ) on sale today! 40% off!  very nice..


----------



## Stacey (Dec 27, 2002)

Hey girl! Sounds like your doing really great!!!!!  
Wow 40% off workout clothes!! Take advantage of that!!!  
I'm sooo proud of you sweetie!
Have a great day! 

Hugs~
Stacey


----------



## Jenny (Dec 27, 2002)

Hey Sweetie! 

So nice to see you online!  Did you have a nice Christmas? Sure hope soo! 

Have a great day too honey!! 

hugs, 
Jenny


----------



## Stacey (Dec 27, 2002)

Heya girl!! 
Yes, I had a wonderful Christmas!! It went by way to fast though!!  
Did ya get anything cool??? 

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 27, 2002)

Meals 28th of Dec:

Meal 1:
35g whey
1 tbsp flax

Meal 2:
1 grapefruit
6 whites, 2 yolks
5 almonds

Workouts: 
70 min Step-up class
Weighttraining: Chest, triceps


----------



## david (Dec 28, 2002)

Hiya NG!

Long time no hear and I hope your having a great holiday!  

70 mins of step?  Awesome!  I used to love step class!  (we don't have any good looking teachers so I switched to Spinning (you already knew that) and kick boxing.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey Dave!  

Yeah, step classes are great! Will take a spinning class tonight.. I'll be teaching Spinning this coming year actually.. Friday mornings at 7:15 AM ..  Will be lots of fun.. Am trying to put the music together now.. Got any good ideas?


----------



## Jenny (Dec 30, 2002)

Didn't log yesterdays meals here.. Will now, just to prove that I did good... 

Meal 1:
35 g whey
1 tbsp flax

Meal 2:
1 small apple
7 whites, 2 yolks

Meal 3:
6 oz Cod
broccoli
1 tbsp flax
2 hazelnuts (we still have a lot of nuts in the house..  )

Meal 4:
35g whey
1 grapefruit
1 tbsp flax

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken breast
broccoli, cabbage
4 walnuts

See, I did well!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 30, 2002)

Today's Meals 30/12:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
5 almonds
1 apple

Meal 2:
6 oz Cod
Broccoli
5 Hazelnuts
1 tbsp olive oil

Meal 3:
5 oz pork
broccoli
5almonds

Meal 4:
35 g whey
5 hazelnuts
1 grapefruit

Meal 5:
4 oz lean beef
1.5 oz turkey
cabbage

Totals:
1776 cals
44% Protein, 192g
9%carbs, 39g
46%fat, 89g

Workouts:
60 min Spinning


----------



## david (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey Dave!
> 
> Yeah, step classes are great! Will take a spinning class tonight.. I'll be teaching Spinning this coming year actually.. Friday mornings at 7:15 AM ..  Will be lots of fun.. Am trying to put the music together now.. Got any good ideas?



Hi NG!

The music probably would have to go towards the spinners in the room.  For example, because of where I live, the miami/hip hop music is great for all classes.  There is this one instructor that varies with the 80's...

Some like techno... and what I found with most trainers, they like songs to cool down with.... "Freebird" by Lynard Skynard.

What type off crowd do you have that will be doing your classes?  If the people are all cool and open minded, go with the techno/dance crossed with hip hop, climaxing with like a Rock (Creed) and ending it with some soul....

Hope that helps!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Hi NG!
> 
> The music probably would have to go towards the spinners in the room.  For example, because of where I live, the miami/hip hop music is great for all classes.  There is this one instructor that varies with the 80's...
> ...



Thanx!

I'm putting together a nice mix of styles.. Some RnB, pop, techno and Rock along with classical Beach Boys and ABBA and stuff.. Most of the Spinners will be middle age, some younger.. I've got some great ideas and I think it'll be a kick-ass class! 
Some songs will be pretty choreographed, while some will be totally "do your thing.. 
I'm pretty excited about this! lol

Thanks Dave, some good ideas there!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey lady!  

Thought I'd stop by and say HI!!!


----------



## david (Dec 30, 2002)

Jenny,

A very cool warm up or start is

I've got the power by Snap
Ready to go by Republica!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey There Ann! 

Nice to see you here! Hope you had a wonderful christmas! 
Happy new year (in advance..: rolleyes: ) !


----------



## Jenny (Dec 30, 2002)

Stacey?  Hey D, this isn't Princess' journal!  
This is Jenny from SWEDEN (not switzerland, remember..) LOL
you screwed up again.. 

I actually thought about having "I've got the power"!! how cool is that.. lol.. But I was thinking of putting it like in the middle, or near the end, when people are getting tired..


----------



## david (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Stacey?  Hey D, this isn't Princess' journal!
> This is Jenny from SWEDEN (not switzerland, remember..) LOL
> you screwed up again..
> ...



*blushing*

Your right... you got me again!    I could tell you a story why I would think of you as "Stacey" because one of my best friend's named Stacey reminds me of you and has the same hair as you!

My mistake again!  (3rd one actually!)  I was calling Go pro DP in a reply and boy, did I feel foolish!  Must be from the lack of Carbohydrates!  

As for the song... I would probably do it in the middle as well... do you have a remix of it or the CD version?  Have I told you about our spin room?

It's black inside with 25 bikes and the instructors source of light is a disco ball and a laser show!  The music system is well equipped with low end sonic booms.... and it get's to 95 degrees after 20 minutes!  Cool, huh?

I'll get a play list to show you what out nutty instructors use.  You may like it.  If you do, let me know and I can send it to you....


----------



## Jenny (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm beat.. going to Bed..

Dave.. shame on you..  Go hide in the corner!! lol But I'm glad you mixed me up with your best friend and not your enemy.. 

we have a discoball in my spinning room too.. I have no idea what low end sonic booms are.. but it sounds real cool.. lol

Well, ideas are always good.. couldn't say no to that.. If you have time and feel like it, I'd be very happy to get some playlists.. But no pressure..

Well, nightie night  ..


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2002)

Keep up the awesome work girl!!!
Your meals look great!!! 

HAPPY NEW YEARS!!!!
I wish ya the best for 2003!!


----------



## david (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> I'm beat.. going to Bed..
> 
> I have no idea what low end sonic booms are.. but it sounds real cool.. lol



I'm sorry!  I should've just said Subwoofer but it's beyond a subwoofer!  

Have a great nite, Jenny!    (Got your name right this time! )


----------



## Jenny (Dec 31, 2002)

Thank you Dave and Stace!  I wish you the same!

Today is CHEATDAY!!  lol.. I'm having champagne tonight! 

HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone!!


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

Happy New Year, Jenny!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 2, 2003)

Thank you Dave! 

Had a nice new years eve with Rob and some friends of his (and mine I guess.. lol).. Cheated both new years eve and yesterday.. but I'm alright.. Now all the holiday stuff is in the past and the diet can go on without bigger temptations..  Speaking of temptations,  the friend who had our New year-party is in this seasons "Temptation Island - Nordic version"..  He is so not the type that would normally be there though.. he got some nasty offers, but he said "no thanks" to all of them.. lol.. It will start on the 27th or something and he is very nervous.. 

Am actually working today at dad's company.. Am tired as h*ll.. Saw "the tale of the two towers" yesterday and came home late.. I loved the movie, even better than the first part!!

Diet today:

Meal 1:
4 whites, 2 yolks (were almost out of eggs.. )
1 grapefruit

Meal 2:
35g whey
1 tbsp natty pb (the only semi-good fat source available at work..)

Meal 3:
5 oz extra lean beef (we call it filé..lol)
1/4 avocado
broccoli, cabbage

Meal 4:
35g whey
1/2 avocado

Meal 5:
4whites, 2 yolks
3 oz turkey breast
1/2 grapefruit
15 almonds

Meal 6:
5 whites, 1 yolk
1 oz chicken
10 almonds

Workout:
Weighttraining: Legs.. ouchie...


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> 
> Speaking of temptations,  the friend who had our New year-party is in this seasons "Temptation Island - Nordic version"..  He is so not the type that would normally be there though.. he got some nasty offers, but he said "no thanks" to all of them.. lol.. It will start on the 27th or something and he is very nervous..
> 
> Am actually working today at dad's company.. Am tired as h*ll.. Saw "the tale of the two towers" yesterday and came home late.. I loved the movie, even better than the first part!!




Hi NG!

What is Temptation Island? ???  Sounds like you had a great time!  

How is your PT going??

TTYS!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Hi NG!
> 
> What is Temptation Island? ???  Sounds like you had a great time!
> ...



Temptation island? Never heard of it?
4 couples are taken to two tropical islands, men on one island and women on the other. In each "camp" there are 10 or 15 singles of the other sex and they are supposed to "tempt" the couples who have been temporarly split up..  The couples are supposed to prove their love by not messing with any of the attractive singles.. VERY stupid show! My friend went there for a free vacation as a single.. 

PT is going good.. registrated my company by the end of last week.. and signed the contract for the gym.. all is going good.. will start training my first client next on the 8th! Am very excited!  Helped a friend yesterday to get some practise..


----------



## Jenny (Jan 2, 2003)

Friday 3rd jan

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
grapefruit (I'm starting to semi-like these.. lol)

Meal 2: 
35 g whey
1 tbsp natty pb (need to buy another flax for work)

Meal 3: 
5.5 oz chicken breast
 broccoli, cabbage
0.4 avocado

Meal 4:
35g whey
1 tbsp natty pb

Meal 5:
5 oz lean beef
veggies
15 almonds

Meal 6  :
5 walnuts
10 hazelnuts..
oooops..


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 3, 2003)

How exciting ... a company, first client on the 8th! 

Temptation Island is only stupid for those that go on there.    Anyone dumb enough to tempt your spouse ...


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Temptation island? Never heard of it?
> 4 couples are taken to two tropical islands, men on one island and women on the other. In each "camp" there are 10 or 15 singles of the other sex and they are supposed to "tempt" the couples who have been temporarly split up..  The couples are supposed to prove their love by not messing with any of the attractive singles.. VERY stupid show! My friend went there for a free vacation as a single..
> 
> PT is going good.. registrated my company by the end of last week.. and signed the contract for the gym.. all is going good.. will start training my first client next on the 8th! Am very excited!  Helped a friend yesterday to get some practise..



Oh, that Temptation Island.... yes, now I remember!   

What is your company name???


----------



## Jenny (Jan 4, 2003)

Hey NT!!  Nice seeing you here! How were your holidays?

Dave, actually it's not called anything special.. I get an organisation number and will just call myself "Jenny -Last Name-, Personal Trainer"

Meal 1:
7 whites
2 yolks
5 almonds

Meal 2:
5 oz lean pork
cabbage, broccoli
5 almonds


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey NT!!  Nice seeing you here! How were your holidays?
> 
> Dave, actually it's not called anything special.. I get an organisation number and will just call myself "Jenny -Last Name-, Personal Trainer"



You might want to think of a name and have different business cards so when you train people on the side, in their homes or at work!!

Mucho dollars can be made that way!!!  You still make your $50-$60 dollars but in this case, ALL of it, goes to YOU!!!   

A lot of Corporations, businesses have their own gym and those are the ones that are easy money for you!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 5, 2003)

Well Dave.. actually, all the money goes to me now as well.. Apart from taxes... The only money that goes to the gym is the monthly fee, and that I'll pay either way, since that's my official client-gym.. I have a six month contract so far.. 2000 swedish crownes, about 200$, a month..
They have an open house at the gym tomorrow and I'll be there marketing myself all day.. I wish my six-pack was ready..  still in the making though.. and today didn't make it better.. it was time for a carb-up and turned into a cheat day.. Rob and I went Ice-scating and went to dinner at his parent place.. His mom (italian and all) cooks for days before a family dinner.. lol.. she's amazing..


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Well Dave.. actually, all the money goes to me now as well.. Apart from taxes... The only money that goes to the gym is the monthly fee, and that I'll pay either way, since that's my official client-gym.. I have a six month contract so far.. 2000 swedish crownes, about 200$, a month..
> They have an open house at the gym tomorrow and I'll be there marketing myself all day.. I wish my six-pack was ready..  still in the making though.. and today didn't make it better.. it was time for a carb-up and turned into a cheat day.. Rob and I went Ice-scating and went to dinner at his parent place.. His mom (italian and all) cooks for days before a family dinner.. lol.. she's amazing..



It sounds like our Gym (Gold's Gym)  Very cool then!  You should then start thinking about creating a web page (Free web page that is.. like mine... or wait, I am paying monthly for it!   ) to display you and your clients gains and BF% losses!   Also, some promo items (Pens etc) would be great to hand out when you attend competitions, seminars etc. (whether your in it or not!)  Did I tell you my GF just got certified along with me??  Actually mine was a renewal.  I originally did ACE but got re-certified through my friend at a place they call LA Fitness!  Remember that little thing I told you I was going to do with him??  Our fees are $500 a month!!!


Mmmnnn... Italian food is so good!!!    I have to make a 5 layer Lasagna for my GF's son tonight.  A LOT later tonight!    I won't eat any of it though!  

Good to hear from you again!

TTYS!

David


----------



## Jenny (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey Dave! 
Changed name? nice.. 

Don't have much time on my hands.. my ride to the gym will be here soon (no biking with all this SNOW.. )..
The open house thing went pretty well yesterday and I think I landed another client!  We'll see..

Diet today:

Meal 1:
5 whites, 2 yolks (were short on eggs again)
10 almonds

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken breast
1 tbsp olive oil
broccoli, cabbage

Meal 3:
5 oz semi-lean beef
broccoli, cabbage

more to come..


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Hey Dave!
> Changed name? nice..
> 
> ...



Like the name change??  Makes it a lot easier to those who are new on the board and want to call me by name!    Plus, I looked and realized that no one else has it!  

You bike in the cold weather??  That's nutso!   That is very cool that you got another client!  

The GF is getting a lot of older clients with some type of past injury or current related health problems.  Hmmnn... she must be a good saleswoman??

TTYS!!!!

David


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey NG ... looks like you're going to be a success!  Hope things go your way.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 12, 2003)

Oh my god.. It feels like my heart is going to burst.. *crying* Boyfriend and I broke up a few hours ago.. 2 and a half years is.. well.. over.. I really don't know what to do or how to feel.. I can only cry.. he was practicly my l i f e.. It was on my initiative, due to special reasons.. omg.. what am I going to do.. btw, I so blew my diet these last couple of days..


----------



## Jodi (Jan 12, 2003)

I am really sorry to hear that NG.  Its not an easy thing to do, trust me I know.  Keep your head above water and move on.  You never have to forget and don't ever regret, but you will get through it, I promise you.


----------



## tigress (Jan 12, 2003)

Keep your chin up NG. If it was on your initiative, there must be a good reason for doing something so hard for you.


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Oh my god.. It feels like my heart is going to burst.. *crying* Boyfriend and I broke up a few hours ago.. 2 and a half years is.. well.. over.. I really don't know what to do or how to feel.. I can only cry.. he was practicly my l i f e.. It was on my initiative, due to special reasons.. omg.. what am I going to do.. btw, I so blew my diet these last couple of days..



Wow!  I saw that you made an entry into your journal but I wasn't expecting this!  I am SO SORRY to hear this Jenny!

Sure, it will take a week or two to get over this and that's the time frame it usually takes to get over it as long as he's not continually calling or showing up.. otherwise it just keeps hurting and hurting.  Well, at your young and tender age.... know that you have a huge life ahead of you!  Stay positive!  NOW would be the time to THINK ABOUT YOURSELF and DO FOR YOURSELF EVEN MORE!!!!  You've got a great career going for you and the only motion you need to go is FORWARD!  Don't draw back or sulk back.  Just keep saying to yourself that, "You are the best and you deserve the best things in life."  Set your goals now even higher and GO OUT AND ACHIEVE them!

Take care, sweetie.... and know that we are all here for you!  

David


----------



## Jenny (Jan 12, 2003)

Well.. I'm not sure I can do this.. he is such a wonderful person and we were wonderful together.. sure, there were somethings that didn't work.. with agedifferense and all.. but I think I'd rather live with that, than living without him.. We haven't made the final decission yet.. We couldn't. we both cryed in each others arms.. and I've never experienced a worse night.. the first night alone.. my eyes are so puffy.. I just want him back..


----------



## kuso (Jan 12, 2003)

Hang in there babe....you can handle it if it comes to splitting up, it`ll just take time. 

Remember there are a lot of people here you can lean on


----------



## Jenny (Jan 12, 2003)

But I don't want to.. My tears just keeps falling.. I never knew you could have this many tears..


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

Allow the tears to fall, NG.... it's so natural and necessary in this situation.  I hope things get better for you and you never now.... things may workout!

It's certainly is tough and it took 2 weeks for me to quit crying and feeling down and she reappeared after a month in my life and I was strong enough to tell her, "it can't go on, anymore"  I was 20 and she was 31.  It was the worse month of my life, I believe!


----------



## kuso (Jan 12, 2003)

It does feel like the end of the world right now....but a week from now it`ll be a little easier, and a month, a bit easier............

You are strong, you`ll get over this.

You have a pm.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 12, 2003)

NO.. I can't.. I just want to be in his arms.. will talk to you later..thanks guys.. It just isn't helping right now..


----------



## kuso (Jan 12, 2003)

Take care 











You can.........


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

Take care sweetie!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 12, 2003)

Nike,, things happen for a reason.  Sometimes we feel like our whole world has come to an abrupt end and there is no hope for happyness ever again.   But I say this,, You guys broke up and it hurts.  I think we have all been there and felt your pain.  I think we can all agree that things get better over time.   time heals all and trust me when I say that in no time at all you will be just fine.  You'll always have a special place in your heart for him and look back at fond memories and that is good.  You will ALSO go on with your life and believe me when I say  YOU WILL FIND HAPPINESS AGAIN.  You will fall in love all over again and you will say the same thing you did 2 years ago.  "omg I met the man of my dreams today"   Hun this is all part of life and reality.


----------



## kuso (Jan 13, 2003)

NG....you know what I would say, maybe just get some space between yourselves for a couple of days, and then get together and talk, I`m sure you`ll both be able to think straight that way


----------



## Jenny (Jan 14, 2003)

Well.. now were officially on a break.. And to me it's almost like I've lost him.. He needs some distance he says.. Well.. I just lost my best friend, my lover, my trainingpartner.. well basicly my whole life.. 
But thanks Kuso for the kind words..

Btw.. I landed two new clients yesteday.. whoopee.. am so happy.. n o t..


----------



## firestorm (Jan 14, 2003)

NG,,, You need to keep your mind busy on other things.  Your life is NOT over nor even close.  Sweetie,,your still a baby and you have a WHOLE life ahead of you.  Trust me when I say that in no time at all you will look back at some of the things you wrote above and laugh at yourself.  Take it from an old man like myself (40).  Everything your feeling right now I have felt at one time or another.  You will get over it and Mr. Right will be knocking at your door.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 14, 2003)

Aww.. thank you fire..  that's very sweet.. I know I'm still a baby.. lol.. I really feel like one today..
Maybe it'll work out in the future, maybe it won't.. It's not in my power to decide right now.. I need to remember the things that made me take the step right out in loneliness.. Though it's hard right now, cause I love him so friggin' much..
I'll be ok, no matter what happens..
Thank you!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 14, 2003)

Your a cutie NG.  I know you will bounce back in a big way. I have faith in a "Sister of Iron".  People that put their bodies through soo much pain and sweat have something special that "regular" people will never have.  That is an indomitable spirit that can't be broken.  Wounded from time to time but NEVER broken.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 14, 2003)

Diet today.. Too few meals.. but my appetite kinda sucks right now.. At least I'm not shoveling in chocolate and candy..

So far 2:45 PM:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks

Meal 2:
5 oz salmon
broccoli, cabbage caliuflower

Meal 3:
35g whey
1 apple
12 almonds


----------



## kuso (Jan 14, 2003)

Way to go @ even worrying about your diet right now


----------



## Jenny (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks Kuso!  Fri, sat, sun and mon were not as good though..


----------



## kuso (Jan 14, 2003)

I`ll forgive you those 4 days....after all, I`ve just pigged out for three weeks   

BTW...you have mail.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2003)

OMG JEN! I'm sooo sorry honey! I know Rob is everything to you! We are all here for you, just remember that. I had to go through a horrible breakup to a guy I was engaged to. Its Hard!! I know girl!!! I Understand totally how you feel honey!!!!!!!!!!! Just stay as strong as you can, and stay busy..someone said it above..they are right..just stay busy honey!!
I'm sorry, and I'm here for you girl!!!!!!!!! 

Hugs~ stacey~


----------



## Jenny (Jan 14, 2003)

thanks honey.. I just came back from the gym.. Were everyone knows me as "Rob's Jen"... It was horrible.. I can't take this.. I have no idea were to turn, cause nothing I'd do would make a difference.. I can't take this..


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2003)

Stop talking like that please!!! Do I need to send u a plane ticket to come stay with me awhile??  
Is that the gym you work at also???
Do You have to go there????


----------



## Jenny (Jan 15, 2003)

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks

Meal 2:
35g whey
apple
10 almonds
10 cashews

Meal 3:
5 oz chickenbreast
veggies
10 cashews (and oh yeah, 10 yoghurtcovered too.. )
10 pistachios

Meal 4:
5 oz salmon
2 apples

So yeah.. meals are too few and not that good.. 

And btw, life still sucks..


----------



## Stacey (Jan 15, 2003)

hey honey...

Sorry about the life sucking part! 
Your gonna make it through this ..your a strong person..we can all see that..even though you may not think it!!
Take care of yourself!
**hugs**


----------



## Jenny (Jan 16, 2003)

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1 grapefruit, 1 small orange (sugar, sugar, I know)
10 almonds

Meal 2:
5 oz very lean pork
veggies
10 almonds


----------



## Eggs (Jan 16, 2003)

Hey NG, I'm really sorry to hear what happened.  PM me and we'll talk.

I am glad to see you are getting back on your diet and working through it.  I'd really be worried if you just gave up completely, just remember that you arent allowed to do that 

So, take life one day at a time and remember that you have a load of friends here if you need anything.  Talk to you later.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 17, 2003)

hey NG ... how are things?  

When you get time, let us know please.  

Until you do, please, take care of yourself.  Like Eggs and many others have said, take it one day at a time.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 17, 2003)

hey guys.. 

I'm feeling much better.. I got a really shitty email from him today.. and efter that I just felt "omg, what am I crying for? " 

I feel happy!


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2003)

And very well YOU should!  Remember what I said to you earlier above!  You'll make it I SWEAR.

I'm so happy for you NG!  Your a very awesome girl!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you Sweetie!!  Check out my new journal!


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2003)

Your very welcome!!    You have a new journal??  OK, I'll check it later!  

Ta ta 4 now!

David


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Stop talking like that please!!! Do I need to send u a plane ticket to come stay with me awhile??
> Is that the gym you work at also???
> Do You have to go there????



    Actually I feel the EXACT same way Princess,, I need comforting,, maybe you should send me a plane ticket and let me stay with you awhile.  I really need someone right now... my hamster passed away and I'm very very hurt and sad.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2003)

That was great, Fire!

Hey NG_
Sorry  I have not been in here for such a long time. I just back tracked and read what happend. I am sorry to hear that.

I'll try and get in here more often. 
Take care. You've got my e-mail.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 20, 2003)

tanks awot burner  (sorry burned my mouth on coffee)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> tanks awot burner  (sorry burned my mouth on coffee)



...and that affects your typing abilities......


How's things?


----------



## Jenny (Jan 20, 2003)

thanks guys.. this is not my journal anymore.. please continue in "Getting back in the game"..


----------

